# Paris out of jail... already???



## *Luna* (Jun 7, 2007)

Paris was released from jail this morning and put on house arrest due to "medical reasons". What do YOU think that medical reason is???

It makes me sick that she had all these interviews at the MTV awards talking about how she is strong and a "regular person" and she will come out of there even stronger and blah blah bullshit. BITCH... You didn't even last a week! 

Your thoughts please.


----------



## Raerae (Jun 7, 2007)

*And She's Out!*

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070607/...v/paris_hilton

 Quote:

 *Paris Hilton released from LA jail early*

By ROBERT JABLON, Associated Press Writer 
12 minutes ago



LOS ANGELES -        Paris Hilton was released from a Los Angeles County jail early Thursday because of an unspecified medical problem and will fulfill the remainder of her sentence for probation violation in home confinement, a sheriff's spokesman said. 

The 26-year-old hotel heiress was sent home shortly after 2 a.m. wearing an electronic monitoring ankle bracelet, sheriff's spokesman Steve Whitmore said.

Hilton was sentenced to 45 days for violating her probation in a reckless driving case, but had been expected to serve 23 days in jail because of state rules allowing shorter sentences for good behavior.

She ended up spending three full days at the all-women's facility in Lynwood, but because she checked in late Sunday and left early Thursday, authorities credited her with five days of time served. She'll be confined to her Hollywood Hills home for 40 days.

"I can't specifically talk about the medical situation other than to say that yes, it played a part in this," Whitmore said.

Hutton didn't immediately return calls seeking comment Thursday. Nor did her publicist, Elliot Mintz.

Whitmore refused to answer questions from reporters when asked if the medical condition was physical or psychological. He said it was not a staph infection. The jail provided Hilton with a pamphlet on the skin infection when she checked in.

The conditions of Hilton's home confinement were not immediately disclosed. Whitmore referred all questions to the L.A. County Probation Department. Messages left for the person handling media calls weren't immediately returned.

Hilton had surrendered to authorities with little fanfare late Sunday after a surprise appearance at the MTV Movie Awards, where she worked the red carpet in a strapless designer gown.

"I am trying to be strong right now," she told reporters at the time. "I'm ready to face my sentence. Even though this is a really hard time, I have my family, my friends and my fans to support me, and that's really helpful."

Hilton was housed in the "special needs" unit of the 13-year-old jail, separate from most of its 2,200 inmates. The unit contains 12 two-person cells reserved for police officers, public officials, celebrities and other high-profile inmates. She didn't have a cellmate.

Hilton's lawyer, Richard A. Hutton, said Monday after his client's first night in jail that she was doing well under the circumstances.

"She's using this time to reflect on her life, to see what she can do to make the world better and hopefully, in my opinion, to change the attitudes that exist about her among many people," Hutton said after visiting Hilton.

When Hilton was sentenced May 4, Superior Court Judge Michael T. Sauer ruled she would not be allowed any work release, furloughs or use of an alternative jail or electronic monitoring in lieu of jail.

Whitmore said Thursday that Sauer "was consulted and he was advised."

Officers arrested Hilton in Hollywood on Sept. 7. In January, she pleaded no contest to the reckless-driving charge and was sentenced to 36 months' probation, alcohol education and $1,500 in fines.

She was pulled over by California Highway Patrol on Jan. 15. Officers informed Hilton she was driving on a suspended license and she signed a document acknowledging she was not to drive. She then was pulled over by sheriff's deputies on Feb. 27, at which time she was charged with violating probation.  
 
5 days...  More than I thought she would spend.  She's on house arrest where she belongs though.


----------



## Ms. Z (Jun 7, 2007)

Realy?  I read earlier today (People on line) that she has been crying for two days and had a visit from her Psychiatrist.


----------



## Raerae (Jun 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Luna** 

 
_Paris was released from jail this morning and put on house arrest due to "medical reasons". What do YOU think that medical reason is???

It makes me sick that she had all these interviews at the MTV awards talking about how she is strong and a "regular person" and she will come out of there even stronger and blah blah bullshit. BITCH... You didn't even last a week! 

Your thoughts please._

 
I didn't see this thread and started it in the Entertainment Section.

I think she's on house arrest where she belongs.  Serving the full sentence.


----------



## *Luna* (Jun 7, 2007)

But "regular" people have issues too and I'm certain they are still in jail. I don't think 40 days of house arrest in your MANSION in the hills is punishment at all... regardless of how much you cry.


----------



## *Luna* (Jun 7, 2007)

I agree Raerae, she should be serving the FULL SENTENCE but I don't think her mansion is the right place for it.


----------



## Raerae (Jun 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Luna** 

 
_But "regular" people have issues too and I'm certain they are still in jail. I don't think 40 days of house arrest in your MANSION in the hills is punishment at all... regardless of how much you cry._

 
For a person who thrives on the attention of others, and crowds, and photo's, where the serves the sentence, be it in a cell, or shut up in her house, it's the same.  I also hope they make her go on alcohol probation for 90 days with a monitoring bracelet after she's off house arrest.

House arrest is house arrest.  Just because she lives in a bigger house than you or I do, doesn't make it any less of a pain.  Not to mention having to constantly check in with a probation officer, and other fun things that go along with being on houe arrest.  I know the friends that I had that were on hous arrest after DUI's were misrible.  Since all their friends were going downtown haveing a good time, and they had to miss out on it every time because of their ankle bracelet.

Her mansion probably isn't that special to her.  Or wherever she's living right now (I thought she had a beverly hills apartment).  Just like anything you have every day, you get used to it.


----------



## Lissa (Jun 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Luna** 

 
_I agree Raerae, she should be serving the FULL SENTENCE but I don't think her mansion is the right place for it._

 
I agree.


----------



## Jade (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: And She's Out!*

"medical Reasons" LOL...what a baby. She's nuts.


----------



## Jade (Jun 7, 2007)

Oooh, serving her sentence in her mansion, with a big screen TV, state of the art entertainment center, cell phone, i pod, good food, clean bathroom, visitors whenever she wants,a huge comfy bed, designer clothes,her pets..wow, she's roughing it. I feel bad for her, that must be awful. She's a wimp, I knew she'd cop out with some medical excuse or something. She can't handle the real world.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: And She's Out!*

What a punishment.  House arrest.  Good Lord.  

Hmmmm...how can we really punish Paris?  I know what would be totally cruel.  Let's force her to spend 40 days in her _maaaaansion_. Riiiiiight. 

Makes me wish I was on house arrest.  

Possible medical ailments: 

+Withdrawal syndrome from a lack of Mystic Tan
+Withdrawal syndrome from a lack of paparazzi
+Withdrawal syndrome from a lack of hair extension glue
+Withdrawal syndrome from a lack of attention
+Withdrawal syndrome from a lack of IQ - Wait, she already had that.  

Sorry for being a bit of a catty rag, but I am sick of her, the attention she somehow garners, and the obviously special treatment.  Yack.


----------



## *Luna* (Jun 7, 2007)

Good point Raerae... I think they should put one of those breathalizer (sp?) things in her car that she has to blow in before it will start. Yes there are ways around them but how emabarassing. 

I also get your point about her being "stuck" no matter where she is but there are a lot of differences... food, privacy, no guard standing in front of your cell watching everything you do, having family around, being able to be in the comfort of your own home just because you wanted to cry about being in jail I just don't think is fair. Yes you get used to your home and maybe it isn't special to her anymore but that was the beauty of her going to jail. She needed to be taken down a peg or 2 thinking that she can do anything and get away with it. It's not fair for anyone to get speical treatment, regardless of who they are... celebrety or not, rules are rules and this is just another way to show that our justice system isn't the greatest.


----------



## Jade (Jun 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_Realy? I read earlier today (People on line) that she has been crying for two days and had a visit from her Psychiatrist.



_

 
that's so fake, she was more than likely, purposely crying so she could get out of there. It was too much for her. Lol, she can't even serve 23 days of prison. 25 years old and crying to get out of something!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 7, 2007)

I agree... her Mansion is probably "Old hat" to her , Just as if you or I got house arrest and had to be stuck in our places for a month. I mean honestly.. Have you ever been stuck at home for just a day or two? .. I haven't been able to walk and I have been at home for days in a row without as much as going in the backyard. it sucks . She has been seeing her psychiatrist for over a year I believe. and who wouldn't need one when you have people judging your every move and blasting you for it. Especially when its stuff that you or I do every day, in a slightly less glamorous way.Our embarrassing mishaps just don't get caught on camera and slathered all over rag mags. Shes Famous because people absolutely LOVE to Hate her. Its the people who loathe her that keep her fame alive. I dont love her, Nor hate her. She is just another average celeb in my mind.


----------



## *Luna* (Jun 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_I agree... her Mansion is probably "Old hat" to her , Just as if you or I got house arrest and had to be stuck in our places for a month. I mean honestly.. Have you ever been stuck at home for just a day or two? .. I haven't been able to walk and I have been at home for days in a row without as much as going in the backyard. it sucks . She has been seeing her psychiatrist for over a year I believe. and who wouldn't need one when you have people judging your every move and blasting you for it. Especially when its stuff that you or I do every day, in a slightly less glamorous way.Our embarrassing mishaps just don't get caught on camera and slathered all over rag mags. Shes Famous because people absolutely LOVE to Hate her. Its the people who loathe her that keep her fame alive. I dont love her, Nor hate her. She is just another average celeb in my mind._

 
True but lets honestly weigh this out... be stuck in an 8x8 cell for 23 hours a day... or be stuck in my 3bd 2ba 1100 sq ft home where i have freedome to move about within my home and at least go out doors to my back or front yard any time I want? Much less severe a punishment, still sucks yes but fair NO. If that were me I would have had to serve my time and shut up about it. She should have the same punishment that your or I would have... JAIL TIME.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 7, 2007)

Actually the most common sentence for Probation Violation is a short house arrest. Sometimes just a slap on the wrist.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jun 7, 2007)

The whole thing reeked of a publicity stunt, honestly. It doesn't surprise me she's out.

While her mansion may be "old hat" to her, being under house arrest reminds me of how ineffective grounding a kid to his or her room is if they have a great room to begin with. The lack of freedom sucks, but if they get nothing else taken away, it really isn't that bad.

And just because she's inside her house or apartment doesn't mean she's going to get any less attention. I don't know about you all, but there was a huge increase in news stuff about Paris when we couldn't even see her. People who don't read the gossip blotters were probably bombarded with more Paris than they had been since her sex tape release. That's why I honestly think it was a publicity stunt.


----------



## little teaser (Jun 7, 2007)

oh wa-a-a-a ah ah...... lets party and get down with the sickness...lol


----------



## Showgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

My thought is, "what has she learned from this?". Nothing. "Will she do it again?" oh, probably.

While I do kinda sympathise that her time inside would have been a pretty hard experience, but to serve three days and then get nothing sent home really is a waste of time. It is reinforcing the opinion I believe she has that her wealth places her above everyone else, and the law doesn't apply to her.

She not only got busted and got off light, but THEN got caught ignoring the terms of her probation.... she has no respect for the law or for public safety.... and there might be somebody's kid out on the road next time that idiot drives dangerously or drunkenly....


----------



## Ms. Z (Jun 7, 2007)

She's getting off easy; house arrest is a breeze compared to being in an actual jail cell. I live in a small apartment w/just the basics (I don't even have cable) and I would prefer to be locked up at home (eating what I want, wearing what I want, watching TV, speaking w/people on the phone, etc...) than to be in prison.


----------



## user79 (Jun 7, 2007)

what an absolute farce of a justice system!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jun 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_Oooh, serving her sentence in her mansion, with a big screen TV, state of the art entertainment center, cell phone, i pod, good food, clean bathroom, visitors whenever she wants,a huge comfy bed, designer clothes,her pets..wow, she's roughing it. I feel bad for her, that must be awful. She's a wimp, I knew she'd cop out with some medical excuse or something. She can't handle the real world._

 







 Totally agree!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 7, 2007)

The Jails here are ridiculous anyways.. 3 hot meals a day. heated and Air conditioned cells. ."friend time" .. they get cigarettes, they can watch television. sometimes they get concerts and comedians that perform live. 
sounds awful!


----------



## *Luna* (Jun 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_The Jails here are ridiculous anyways.. 3 hot meals a day. heated and Air conditioned cells. ."friend time" .. they get cigarettes, they can watch television. sometimes they get concerts and comedians that perform live. 
sounds awful!_

 
HA! No kidding... They should have sent her ass to "Tent City" to hang out with Sherrif Joe. He is NO JOKE. We are in the desert.... in his jails, they sleep in a TENT outisde, wear pink underwear and socks (men and women) and work on the chain gang and wear the classic b&w stripes. Now that's a jail. LMAO


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Luna** 

 
_HA! No kidding... They should have sent her ass to "Tent City" to hang out with Sherrif Joe. He is NO JOKE. We are in the desert.... in his jails, they sleep in a TENT outisde, wear pink underwear and socks (men and women) and work on the chain gang and wear the classic b&w stripes. Now that's a jail. LMAO_

 
I think thats how all jail should be! at least stick them all out in the hot as hell desert with no A.C or something. crap. going to jail is like going to a Hotel , its just not as "cozy"


----------



## estheticmasque (Jun 7, 2007)

I HATE the fact that just before she checked in. She was BSing about facing her consequences and showing people her true character by owning up to her sentence. What a freaken hypocrite!!!

First she got a DUI. Than she got caught driving twice on a suspended liscense. In California...It's three strikes your out PERIOD. So her sentence was not unfair according to the state law.

This just shows that shes getting special accomodations awarded to her because of her celebrity status. How many inmates in jail have medical issues that include health and mental. Do they get to go home? NO. They get to go to the prison hospital or the psych ward.

And I'm sure while shes under house arrest she can still throw house parties. House parties are such torture


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jun 7, 2007)

i thought this might happen.
its SO boring to hear people go shes been treated differently cos shes a celebrity (as in a bad way)
i heard somewhere she was allowed to keep her hair extensions which are usually completely banned sooo...

i do agree with the people that say its not bad to be under house arrest in a mansion she'll have loads to do.

of course she'll do it again celebs think their above the law and they should really learn that their not but of course they never will when things like this happen....


----------



## kimmy (Jun 7, 2007)

if she was a regular person, they wouldn't have let her out already. if she was a regular person, she wouldn't have been given a billion chances to fix what she'd done wrong.

what i don't understand is why she didn't just pay the damn fines in the first place. she has a bajillion dollars, and she can't even pay a piss ant little fine? damn, when i got my first ticket i was making minimum wage and five hundred dollars a month and i still paid my fine and the traffic school that went with it. sheesh.


----------



## Ms. Z (Jun 7, 2007)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/19095683/from/ET/


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Jun 7, 2007)

Wahhhh, I'm depressed because I'm in jail. Well , no shit Sherlock. I'm pretty sure the rest of those inmates aren't happy to be there either, but since they aren't rich and famous, they have to stay in jail whether they are bummed out or suicidal or crazy. 

What a ridiculous cop-out.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jun 7, 2007)

it gets even worse since she apparently had her psych visting her too so the problem must of been really bad :|
i dont actually believe there was a medical problem
ive also read she wasn't eating cos she was 'depressed' thats probs the 'illness' well that can easily be fixed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




before going to jail she actually looked like she was going to do something decent when she came out (aka something other than just go to parties and pose 24/7) she was seen posing with all those self help books and she actually said while she was inside she was going to re adjust her life and do something worthwhile when she came out or something along those lines. i think shes fully aware esp after the MTV Movie Awards that shes not that well liked and being in Jail and serving her full sentence in my mind could be re gained her some popularity with the public by acting like a adult and doing time like everyone else who breaks the law showing that she doesn't think shes not above the law. however by coming out early to some un disclosed reason has certainly won her no fans and well just makes everyone think shes more of a joke than they thought already. She's done herself no favours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also don't really dislike Paris I just don't like the way shes portrayed herself in all this.


----------



## Raerae (Jun 7, 2007)

<3 it.  Look at all the beauty and excitement she has provided to our mundane lives by getting released early!


----------



## Jade (Jun 7, 2007)

She's nothing but a big, spoiled baby.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_<3 it.  Look at all the beauty and excitement she has provided to our mundane lives by getting released early!_

 
If I had to chose between Paris's idea of a "beautiful and exciting" life and my "mundane" life, I'll choose my way of living any day. 

Yeah, she is being talked about.  Everyone talked about Jeffery Dahlmer as well, but I don't revere him in any way.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Luna** 

 
_But "regular" people have issues too and I'm certain they are still in jail. I don't think 40 days of house arrest in your MANSION in the hills is punishment at all... regardless of how much you cry._

 
I totally agree & think stars get off way too light, all because of who they are and what they earn...............very sad.


----------



## amoona (Jun 7, 2007)

Honestly I think a lot of people are taking this thing WAY too seriously just because they hate Paris. She didn't murder anyone and all I hear is people saying how she's getting off so easily because of being Paris. I know a lot of people who should be locked up for a lot more serious probation violations and they just got a slap on the wrist. No I don't encourage driving while under the influence (hell I don't even drink) but I just think that people expect her to be locked up for something that a lot of people in California get away with all the time. 

Also I noticed someone mentioned how CA has a three strikes your out law. It's three felonies, driving with a suspended license isn't a felony it's a misdemeanor. (Please correct me if I'm wrong though because that's what I've been told by multiple people)


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Jun 7, 2007)

A lot of people in CA get away with driving under the influence???
NOBODY ever gets away with it, and neither should a celebrity.

She did not murder any one but she could have killed someone
quite easily while driving under the influence.
It is a serious
issue and it is absurd that she is above the law.

I don't hate Paris, but I do believe she should be punished.
It is not fair that she is getting away with it.


----------



## M.A.C*Attack (Jun 7, 2007)

since she has court tomarrow morning she might have to back  go in  and i hope nows that the sherriff let her out she should get a full 90day sentence with no early relese and he should be held in contempt and get he max he knew what he was doing when he pulled that shit and it should cost him his job!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like paris but she did the crime and should do the time no matter if the facility  if too full ,they say that shes not in general population and that shes in a private sector of the place where all celebs do time i mean there cant be that many women celebs in there now that they wouldnt have room for her cuz if there were wed all know !,so its a bunch of bull she needs to do ALL HER TIME NO MATTER WHAT!~

sorry my keys are jamming up


----------



## KAIA (Jun 8, 2007)

It's funny that before the MTV movie awards she was talking about how she was going to be treated like everyone else, and blah blah blah...  She is twenty something years old, and she can't take resposability of her acts, i guess her millions CAN'T BUY something called MATURITY...  her life is sad.. especially because she keeps making a joke of herself.


----------



## Raerae (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_If I had to chose between Paris's idea of a "beautiful and exciting" life and my "mundane" life, I'll choose my way of living any day. 

Yeah, she is being talked about.  Everyone talked about Jeffery Dahlmer as well, but I don't revere him in any way._

 
it was a quote from the petition to set her free lol...  Smile a little


----------



## Raerae (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C*Attack* 

 
_since she has court tomarrow morning she might have to back  go in  and i hope nows that the sherriff let her out she should get a full 90day sentence with no early relese and he should be held in contempt and get he max he knew what he was doing when he pulled that shit and it should cost him his job!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
One your in Jail, how your sentence is handled is decided by the jail, not the courts.


----------



## Jade (Jun 8, 2007)

Apparently she got out because she supposedly had a nervous breakdown. WTF? She's in a celebrity cell, away from the rest of the inmates, all she pretty much has to do is lay there and read some magazines or sleep..she had a breakdown from that?!!? 
She was also emotionally distraught and traumatized over her jail sentence..this just coming out now when she was sentenced over 2 weeks ago? She seemed fine in the past few weeks when the papparazzi were taking her pic, she managed to get all dolled up for the MTV Movie awards. She is truly unbelievable. For once in her life she could have done the honorable thing and gained some respect from people by actually doing what she said she was going to do...her sentence. What a baby.


----------



## amoona (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *EmbalmerBabe* 

 
_A lot of people in CA get away with driving under the influence???
NOBODY ever gets away with it, and neither should a celebrity.

She did not murder any one but she could have killed someone
quite easily while driving under the influence.
It is a serious
issue and it is absurd that she is above the law.

I don't hate Paris, but I do believe she should be punished.
It is not fair that she is getting away with it._

 
She's not in jail for driving under the influence I thought you got probation for that. I was under the impression she was in jail because she was driving with a suspended license. And yes many people get away with that. I even know a couple people who get away with driving under the influence. And those jackasses where a lot more wasted then Paris was when she drove and they could have easily killed someone. It may not be right but it happens. 

Even if she didn't leave for medical reasons they were talking about how she'd get let go early because the jails are over crowded and a misedeamor isn't a high level crime. Why wasn't the world outraged when Michelle Rodriguez was let go for the samething, she only served 24 hours! Paris served longer then she did but everyone's pissed about the Paris thing. You may not hate Paris but I do believe that a lot of the general heat she's getting is because people don't like her. I don't understand why people don't like her, just like I don't understand why people do like her?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully if she really was on the verge of a nervous breakdown she learned her lesson and she'll become a better person, if not then it's in the laws hands.

OJ and Robert Blake got away with murder ... at least this judge found her guilty.


----------



## astronaut (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: And She's Out!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_"She's using this time to reflect on her life, to see what she can do to make the world better and hopefully, in my opinion, to change the attitudes that exist about her among many people," Hutton said after visiting Hilton._

 
MAKE THE WORLD BETTER??? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just totally thought about Mother Theresa when I read that and jumped back to Paris... hahahahaha


----------



## triccc (Jun 8, 2007)

OK, you know what. Not that any of you need to know this, but a few years back I was on probation and violated and was sentenced to, you guessed it, 45 days.

Good behavior takes away 10 days. not the 22 she was getting away with and I WOULD HAVE LOVED TO HAVE BEEN ON HOUSE ARREST. it is not the same thing whatsoever. sure you can't go out, but you have much more access to the world from your home than in jail via internet/phone. You can eat what you want., watch whatever you want on tv or pick a movie you want to watch. (as opposed to majority rule and always watching freakin jerry springer)
 PLUS, your friends could come to your house.. you can't hang out and watch movies with your buds in jail. you can go to bed whenever you want and not have to make your bed at 7am and then lie on top of the blankets. you can take a long hot shower and not have to press a button on the wall to have the water go for 15 seconds, so you have to press it like 5376576 times for a complete shower. grr.. there is way more, but I am sure you would get the jist.

I'm sorry, even if she thrives on attention, she is still getting it on house arrest. Even not being in jail, everyone is talking about her!


----------



## M.A.C*Attack (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_One your in Jail, how your sentence is handled is decided by the jail, not the courts._

 
ok well first ive never been to jail and hope never to go ,so i wouldnt know who handles all that stuff..

2. i know plenty of people who have been and they have never gotten out early on a probation violation charge either way i hope they make her serve  her time and all of it if not double or make mr baca serve it for her for being so ignorant and failing to do his job the right way cuz no matter what she was to do 22-23 of her 45 days and didnt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

makes me think that she paid him off !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thats why now they should make her come to AZ and do her time and lets see how fast her docs get her out ...:whattha:


----------



## M.A.C*Attack (Jun 8, 2007)

BOTTOM LINE ..... SHE DID THE CRIME SHE NEEDS TO DO THE TIME!
COURT PAPERS SAY SHES TO DO HER TIME NO  HOUSE ASRREST ON A MONITORING DEVICE...ECT!,SHE NEEDS TO GO BACK IN  NO MATTER WHAT!


----------



## little teaser (Jun 8, 2007)

gee the girl drove on a suspended license, sure she broke the law BUT how many people break the law everyday driveing, speeding is breaking the law. dangerous reckless driveing as far as im concern, though not everyone is caught and punish. 
here in florida if your on probation and violate it not 1, 2 but 3 times you can still get your probation reinstated and be on house arrest 4th time your out prison you go.


----------



## little teaser (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *triccc* 

 
_OK, you know what. Not that any of you need to know this, but a few years back I was on probation and violated and was sentenced to, you guessed it, 45 days.

Good behavior takes away 10 days. not the 22 she was getting away with and I WOULD HAVE LOVED TO HAVE BEEN ON HOUSE ARREST. it is not the same thing whatsoever. sure you can't go out, but you have much more access to the world from your home than in jail via internet/phone. You can eat what you want., watch whatever you want on tv or pick a movie you want to watch. (as opposed to majority rule and always watching freakin jerry springer)
PLUS, your friends could come to your house.. you can't hang out and watch movies with your buds in jail. you can go to bed whenever you want and not have to make your bed at 7am and then lie on top of the blankets. you can take a long hot shower and not have to press a button on the wall to have the water go for 15 seconds, so you have to press it like 5376576 times for a complete shower. grr.. there is way more, but I am sure you would get the jist.

I'm sorry, even if she thrives on attention, she is still getting it on house arrest. Even not being in jail, everyone is talking about her!_

 
i dont know about your prior convictions but you could of ask your attorney to see if the state attorney could of reinstated your probation.. you would of been on probation longer and would have to pay the double fees of probation. if your not a violent offender or habitual offender , i know there stricter when it comes to dui and they totally should be.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 8, 2007)

I swear Rocky Delgadillo is just trying to get in my pants, hauling her ass back to court this a.m.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lainey* 
_Last yesterday, Rocky demanded a hearing to find out why the Sheriff’s department let her go in spite of a judge’s express decision to have her serve her entire sentence IN PRISON. As such, a court has ordered Paris Hilton back to court this morning with the possibility that she could be sent back to the slammer. 

Seems like local officials are all turning on the Sheriff’s department’s decision, with the LA County Supervisor going so far as to say that the process was a “mockery” and that Paris is “a spoiled brat acting out to get her way instead of serving time as was adjudicated by the courts."

Still the Sheriff’s department is standing behind the release, claiming compassion for Paris’s “medical reasons”. Opponents point out however that a serious medical condition would warrant a transfer to a medical facility and that Paris’s home, even with all its luxuries, certainly doesn’t meet the medical requirements. 

And finally, the rumour that is floating around LA legal circles about what’s really raging down there…literally and figuratively:

Not lock tight, this is just what they’re buzzing about, a theory that has yet to be supported but is gaining momentum: that Paris had a severe, severe, severe herpes flare up brought on by stress, so bad it spread across her privates, burning to the point that she could not stand it, and went batshit crazy in her cell.
_

 
He does. Rocky wants in my pants, and he knows throwing her back in jail is the only way to get there.

No seriously, go Rocky.


----------



## little teaser (Jun 8, 2007)

http://www.tmz.com/2007/06/08/dog-an...re-full-of-it/


----------



## Janice (Jun 8, 2007)

What an entertaining train wreck.


----------



## chipmunkvoice (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: And She's Out!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_MAKE THE WORLD BETTER??? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just totally thought about Mother Theresa when I read that and jumped back to Paris... hahahahaha_

 
HAHAHAHAHAHA thats the bit that stuck out to me the most in the article. I nearly choked reading that line.. _"make the world better"_. Who is she trying fool *rollseyes*................. oh thats right, the sheriff.

This is so unfair for other people. Double standards! I'm reminded of Monopoly and how theres a free ticket out of jail... its as if rich people hold that card and the rest of us are stuck trying to roll double 6s (or is it double 1s?) on the dice. MONEY = POWER in this world. 

*goes out to buy a lotto ticket*


----------



## Jade (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_http://www.tmz.com/2007/06/08/dog-an...re-full-of-it/_

 


Oh Dog the Bounty Hunter!! LOL..well at least she has someone sticking up for her


----------



## little teaser (Jun 8, 2007)

actually, she has the right people sticking up for her or she wouldnt be out of jail


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

  OJ and Robert Blake got away with murder ... at least this judge found her guilty.  
 
That's true, as well as freakin' Phil Spector's murder case taking forever, and he's a horrible person from many accounts (abusive, for starters). If you don't know who he is, he was big time producer who worked with people like the Beatles. His ass should've been in jail a while ago for other stuff, IMO; he makes my blood boil more than Paris Hilton. 

However, I'm always pissed off when anyone gets out of jail or away with a crime because of something arbitrary, like money or fame or beauty or being smart. OJ, Blake, Robert Downey Jr., hell even Courtney Love piss me off for the amount of things they get away with. From little crimes, like underage drinking, to huge ones like murder, I hate that our legal system is so skewed.

What kind of annoys me more with everyone is that no one is blaming the system. I'm not pretending Paris is innocent in this charade, but the people who run the prison are the ones who are ultimately making the decisions. They shoulder more of the blame than anyone, IMO.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_One your in Jail, how your sentence is handled is decided by the jail, not the courts._

 
We'll see how that plays out given that the Sheriff directly violated the orders the Judge set out for her punishment. It VERY specifically says "No Electronic Monitoring" on her sentencing paperwork. Looks like that a boatload of people are potentially in trouble.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladybug10678* 

 
_We'll see how that plays out given that the Sheriff directly violated the orders the Judge set out for her punishment. It VERY specifically says "No Electronic Monitoring" on her sentencing paperwork. Looks like that a boatload of people are potentially in trouble._

 
The judge specifically said a LOT of things, no reduction of sentencing, whatever.
There's a lot of bullshit reasoning behind letting her out, but I think the biggest one is that the LA County Sheriff's Dept. doesn't want to face a potential lawsuit for pain and suffering from the Hilton family. They may not win, but they'd definitely cost the county a LOT of money.


----------



## Janice (Jun 8, 2007)

The judge has ordered a police car to pick her up from her house to appear in court. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She's got to be going through hell right now. 

It's not that I'm laughing at her, it's just that I know what the "system" is like. The average person gets chewed up and spit out, and I genuinely hope that this is REALITY for her. We need to stop promoting horrible role models and show young america that bad choices = bad consequences. 

This isn't about a traffic violation, it's about repeated offenses and VIOLATION of probation. That's serious shit that money shouldn't be able to buy you out of, otherwise what the f$# is our justice system for?


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 8, 2007)

There's apparently a wee bit of a standoff because the Sheriff's dept says they don't have to go get her because the judge has no authority to bring her back.
Interesting.


----------



## Raerae (Jun 8, 2007)

She didn't have to go into jail, just call in =p


----------



## Janice (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_There's apparently a wee bit of a standoff because the Sheriff's dept says they don't have to go get her because the judge has no authority to bring her back.
Interesting._

 
Oh that's going to get UGLY.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 8, 2007)

ah. no.
the judge specifically said she had to appear in court, which is why she was just picked up by a sheriff's car while handcuffed, with a media circus all around her.


There was never any agreement with the courts and prosecutors that she appear by phone.

Janice: 
It could get very ugly, especially if there is a miscarriage of the law by the sheriff's department as the punishment was laid out by the judge.
There was NO REASON for her to be let out of jail.
She's sad? So is every other inmate in the ciminal justice system in America.
Her herpes flared up? There's a hospital available to her IMMEDIATELY on hand with the LA County facility. Aside from that, being released to go home is not a viable solution, as it's not in a medically supervised environment.
She was depressed or detoxing? Again, not like ANY other inmate in the CJS doesn't endure the same thing.
She's innocent? Aren't they all.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 8, 2007)

The judge is pretty ticked off at the sheriff. but thats about the extent of what can be done. just be ticked off.


----------



## Raerae (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_There's apparently a wee bit of a standoff because the Sheriff's dept says they don't have to go get her because the judge has no authority to bring her back.
Interesting._

 
Like i said earlier... Once she's handed to the Sheriff's department, the Judge doesn't have any more authority.  It's always up the the jail to decide how they want to carry out a sentence.  Thats why things like "good behavior" and other things are availible once you get to jail, and not before.  It's up to the jail systems to ultimateley decide how they want to implement the sentence.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jun 8, 2007)

She tried to just call in to the court, but that wouldn't fly apparently. I can't imagine why no one is telling her to stop pissing this judge off. She's already disrespected the court more than once and she's just continuing to attempt to do so. It's laughable to me. Not because of who she is, because I really couldn't care less, but because apparently money can't buy an intelligent advisor. 

According to the streaming video on FOX, she's in a Sheriff's car right now on the way to court.


----------



## Janice (Jun 8, 2007)

http://x17online.com/celebrities/par...on_her_way.php


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Like i said earlier... Once she's handed to the Sheriff's department, the Judge doesn't have any more authority.  It's always up the the jail to decide how they want to carry out a sentence.  Thats why things like "good behavior" and other things are availible once you get to jail, and not before.  It's up to the jail systems to ultimateley decide how they want to implement the sentence._

 
That's incorrect, otherwise the sentencing of "life without parole" would/could really mean "life until the department of criminal justice is tired of the inmate."


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_http://x17online.com/celebrities/par...on_her_way.php




_

 
This is like OJ and his white Bronco.


----------



## Raerae (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_ah. no.
the judge specifically said she had to appear in court, which is why she was just picked up by a sheriff's car while handcuffed, with a media circus all around her.


There was never any agreement with the courts and prosecutors that she appear by phone._

 
I dunno they mentioned a few hours ago that she could phone in.  I guess the judge is PMSing enough about this that he wants her in court.  

Funny part is, this really doesn't have to do anything with Paris, she's not the decision maker in any of this lol.  Not like she has any control over her sentence, or how it's carried out.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jun 8, 2007)

Is it sad that I thought "those are cute shoes"?

Seriously, though, I hope this gets taken care of ASAP and that whatever happens goes towards the greater good of how law is handled and not specifically aimed at Paris Hilton, because then this whole circus was a waste from more important issues. An amusing waste but considering everything else in the world- yeah.


----------



## Raerae (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_That's incorrect, otherwise the sentencing of "life without parole" would/could really mean "life until the department of criminal justice is tired of the inmate."_

 
I'm sure if you looked hard enough, you could find an example of someone with a life sentence that was raduced enough, where they got out.  Typically though peole with life sentences are violent offenders, so I think you would have a hard time finding anyone giving compassion to one of them enough to let them out.


----------



## triccc (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_i dont know about your prior convictions but you could of ask your attorney to see if the state attorney could of reinstated your probation.. you would of been on probation longer and would have to pay the double fees of probation. if your not a violent offender or habitual offender , i know there stricter when it comes to dui and they totally should be._

 


I didn't have an attorney, but it was what the state recommended. I asked the judge if he thought it was too harsh and he said no, so there was my sentence.

Mine wasn't a dui. no where close. I didn't have insurance. so my license was suspended, I didn't even know it was suspended when I was pulled over too. so I was put on probation, and expected to see a couselor once a month and pay 80 bucks a month for supervision. i refused.


----------



## Janice (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_
Funny part is, this really doesn't have to do anything with Paris, she's not the decision maker in any of this lol.  Not like she has any control over her sentence, or how it's carried out._

 
Love you girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but damn, open some eyes here! Her (personal and familial) power, wealth, and privilege are opening doors that are not accessible to the layman. Straight up!


----------



## Raerae (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_That's incorrect, otherwise the sentencing of "life without parole" would/could really mean "life until the department of criminal justice is tired of the inmate."_

 
http://www.november.org/stayinfo/breaking2/Lifers.html

May 12, 2004 - The Associated Press
One Of 11 In Prison Serving Life Sentence
Policies Raise Number 83 Percent In Decade
By Siobhan McDonough, AP 
Return to Drug War News: Don't Miss Archive 

WASHINGTON-The number of prisoners serving life sentences has increased 83 percent in the past 10 years, as tough-on-crime initiatives have led to harsher penalties, a study says.

Nearly 128,000 people, or one of every 11 offenders in state and federal prisons, are serving life sentences, according to the study released yesterday by The Sentencing Project, a Washington-based group that promotes alternatives to prison. In 1992, 70,000 people had life sentences.

Nearly 17 percent of inmates in Massachusetts are serving life sentences.

The figures, compiled from the Federal Bureau of Prisons and state correctional agencies, also show that the average amount of time served by criminals given life sentences increased from 21 years in 1991 to 29 years in 1997.

The report said the increases are not the result of more crime, since violent crime fell significantly during the period covered by the study. Instead, the causes are primarily longer mandatory sentences and more restrictive parole and commutation policies.

[/quote]In Tennessee, for example, state law requires that any person sentenced to *life with the possibility of parole* serve at least 51 years before release is considered.[/quote]

 Quote:

  In Pennsylvania, all life sentences have been imposed without parole since the 1940s, but governors frequently commuted such sentences, doing so in more than 300 cases in the 1970s. But only one lifer has had a sentence commuted since 1995, the report said.  
 
The report also points out that "three strikes" laws requiring life sentences for any third felony conviction are another cause for boosting the number of lifers. Many of those given such penalties are nonviolent drug offenders.

"The people serving life have committed serious offenses, but it doesn't mean that imposing life sentences across the board is always appropriate or the best crime control strategy," said Mark Mauer, assistant director of The Sentencing Project and coauthor of the study.

New York had the highest percentage of its state inmates serving life sentences, 19.4 percent, followed by Nevada, 18.6 percent; California, 18.1 percent; Alabama, 17.3 percent; and Massachusetts, 16.9 percent.

Kent Scheidegger, legal director of the Criminal Justice Legal Foundation in California, which favors stiff sentences, said people who commit serious crimes should not be treated easily.

"For the worst of murders the appropriate sentences are life without parole and death," he said. "If they've gotten life without parole, they've gotten off easy."

In 2003, one in four lifers was serving a sentence without possibility of parole; in 1992 it was one in six, according to the report. The study also found that in 1997, 90 percent of those serving life sentences were in prison for a violent offense, including 69 percent for murder.

"We can't say across the board none of them should have life sentences and conversely that the 90 percent that are in for violent crimes should be in for life," Mauer said. The report details how tougher standards have swollen the population of lifers, further straining the resources and capacity of state prison systems.

It costs $1 million to house a person sentenced to life in prison for 40 years, the report says. Mauer said that money could in some cases be better spent.

 Copyright 2004 The New York Times Comp

-----------------------------------------------------

So yeh... Life w/out parole doesn't always mean life...


----------



## Raerae (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Love you girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but damn, open some eyes here! Her (personal and familial) power, wealth, and privilege are opening doors that are not accessible to the layman. Straight up!_

 
I think it has more to do with her celebrity status, than her wealth.  And popularity is availible to anyone with the motivation to go get it.

I mean c'mon... How many times has Snoop Dogg been arrested with drugs, weapons, and other things that are a lot more serious than Paris's driving with a suspended liscense.  It's not like he's sitting in jail right now.

Popular people get treated differently.  We all know this.  But fame is availible to anyone, your not born with it.


----------



## lipstickandhate (Jun 8, 2007)

In all honesty, most people who violate their DWI or DUI probation by driving the a suspended license ARE NOT SENT TO JAIL AT ALL. Seriously. Most of them just get it knocked down to a no points traffic violation since it's a misdemeanor. I don't like Paris Hilton but I have no idea why she was sent to jail in the first place.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_I'm sure if you looked hard enough, you could find an example of someone with a life sentence that was raduced enough, where they got out.  Typically though peole with life sentences are violent offenders, so I think you would have a hard time finding anyone giving compassion to one of them enough to let them out._

 
I'm sure I could find an example of a life sentence reduced to x number of years.
However...consider the subject here.
She's not 'hated' because she's rich. She's not 'hated' because she's 'glamorous' (and I use that term LOOSELY). She's not 'hated' because she's famous.

What could people have against her?

Probably the absolutely tangible sense of entitlement that oozes from every one of her cocaine and methamphetamine juiced pores. Possibly the fact that she's done coke in public, smokes marijuana in public, had sex with attached men without any remorse, and everyone who is close to around or influenced by her winds up with some kind of chemical dependency issue.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipstickandhate* 

 
_In all honesty, most people who violate their DWI or DUI probation by driving the a suspended license ARE NOT SENT TO JAIL AT ALL. Seriously. Most of them just get it knocked down to a no points traffic violation since it's a misdemeanor. I don't like Paris Hilton but I have no idea why she was sent to jail in the first place._

 
This is absolutely not true. 
State of Texas has no qualms with sending someone violating DWI/DUI probation to jail for driving on a suspended license. None. None whatsoever.
Then again, this is Texas and that is California.


----------



## lipstickandhate (Jun 8, 2007)

And FYI everyones: a DWI or DUI, contrary to popular belief, is not that big of a deal unless you kill someone. It's usually just a misdemeanor and you'll rarely get jail time. If you're an illegal immigrant in the State of NY, however, you may get deported.
 You would be shocked and amazed how many people I've seen with 7+ misdemeanor DWI's who are still alking around and driving!! Its truly insane.


----------



## lipstickandhate (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_This is absolutely not true. 
State of Texas has no qualms with sending someone violating DWI/DUI probation to jail for driving on a suspended license. None. None whatsoever.
Then again, this is Texas and that is California._

 
OK, in NY its common- glad to see Texas is stricter!


----------



## Janice (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipstickandhate* 

 
_In all honesty, most people who violate their DWI or DUI probation by driving the a suspended license ARE NOT SENT TO JAIL AT ALL. Seriously. Most of them just get it knocked down to a no points traffic violation since it's a misdemeanor. I don't like Paris Hilton but I have no idea why she was sent to jail in the first place._

 
If my memory serves me correctly, the judge has been open about desiring to "make an example" of her.

And ya like Shimmer mentioned, in Texas, they are incredibly hard on DWI and DUI offenders. They're pretty much thrown the book at, along with expensive and continous fines for the length of the probation.


----------



## lipstickandhate (Jun 8, 2007)

Thats the way it should be, Janice. Glad to see some states are not as leniant as idiotic NY about DWI's. 

Well, some DWI's. I'm torn. I think most people have driven after having a beer or two so I'm not sure how I feel about states that have an absurdly low legal limit. For example, a few weeks ago, we had a girl come in, 20 yrs old, who had been arrested for a DWI by a police officer after she ran a stop sign. She had a .06 blood alcohol content, which is under the legal limit here in NY. Since she was underage, he arrested her. Although I know she broke the law, I felt pretty bad for the girl- I drank when I was under 21 and she hadn't hurt anyone and had been extremely cooperative throughout the entire process. Plus she had NO prior record and works with special education children. Personally, I was shocked the officer even arrested her with the amount of seriously terrible crime going on throughout the city. Sometimes--most times in fact-- cops are just being jerks. I don't think this girl deserves to have her life ruined over a stupid, extremely common mistake.

However, on Monday, a colleague of mine had a DWI by an illegal Mexican immigrant who was arrested with a .34 blood alcohol content. He's getting deported as a result. So it cuts both ways, I guess.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipstickandhate* 

 
_And FYI everyones: a DWI or DUI, contrary to popular belief, is not that big of a deal unless you kill someone. It's usually just a misdemeanor and you'll rarely get jail time. If you're an illegal immigrant in the State of NY, however, you may get deported.
 You would be shocked and amazed how many people I've seen with 7+ misdemeanor DWI's who are still alking around and driving!! Its truly insane._

 
This also varies state to state.
In TX a DUI/DWI is really expensive and a long term blemish on your record. The laws here have tightened significantly over the years and the idea now of having 3+ DUIs and being allowed out and about and behind the wheel is pretty much impossible. 
In TX it's not uncommon at all to get jail time, probation, victim's counseling, AA classes, suspension (immediate) of driver's license, fines every month for probation, a yearly  surcharge for three years of minimum of a thousand dollars per year to keep and maintain the driver's license (and it's mandatory that it be kept and maintained), insurance must be maintained as part of probation, community service as part of probation, minimum of a $1200 fine in most areas, and it doesn't go off your record for TEN YEARS. 
Additionally, finding an insurance company that will offer coverage for a vehicle is exceedingly difficult, even three years after conviction.
Should an offender choose the monthly payment plan on his or her surcharge (license) fee and be late by ONE DAY, it's automatic default and the license is immediately revoked which will cost the offender the remainder of the yearly surcharge to reinstate, is a violation of the offender's probation, and will result in immediate jailtime if the offender is pulled over by a LEO for any reason.
While offenders are on probation, as a part of their probation, they're generally not allowed ANYWHERE that sells alcohol, up to and including restaurants. They're not allowed to DRINK alchohol, and must submit to regular urinalysis to prove they're not drinking. No going to clubs, concerts, movies, or restaurants that serve alcoholic beverages. The PO has the right and authority to show up at the residence during probation and any alcoholic paraphernalia found is a violation of probation.
All of  this I just listed? That's for the _first_ offense. The second one isn't a joke either. 
Also, the surcharge raises as the BAC raises. The higher the BAC the higher the surcharge. It can cost up to 3000 dollars a year to keep the driver's license, and it HAS TO BE paid. It doesn't go away by moving from state to state. 
Yes, it's a misdemeanor, but I assure you, DUI/DWI in Texas is not a joke anymore, and will cost you literally thousands of dollars without ANY way to get that money back, ever.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm not a fan of Texas, but their DUI policy is makes a lot of sense. Strict but DUIs aren't a laughing matter.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jun 8, 2007)

http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/cgi-bin/wa...ction=retrieve

1203.016. (e) The court may recommend or refer a person to the correctional administrator for consideration for placement in the home detention program. The recommendation or referral of the court shall be given great weight in the determination of acceptance or denial. At the time of sentencing or at * any time that the court deems it necessary, the court may restrict or deny the defendant's participation in a home detention program. *

Just a tidbit of info.


----------



## *Luna* (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_This is absolutely not true. 
State of Texas has no qualms with sending someone violating DWI/DUI probation to jail for driving on a suspended license. None. None whatsoever.
Then again, this is Texas and that is California._

 
AZ is the SAAAME way. We have CRAZY laws when it comes to DWI/DUI, we even have different jail sentences for the severity of the DUI and all that. But this is great right here...

http://www.stopduiaz.com/

when you get caught... they post your mugshot and info on this site for the world to see.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_I'm not a fan of Texas, but their DUI policy is makes a lot of sense. Strict but DUIs aren't a laughing matter._

 
Unfortunately, there is abuse, because it IS a huge money maker for any state. 
Imagine the number of DUI offenders every year.
Now multiply that by at least 1000.
Then multiply THAT by 3. 
That gives you the minimum dollar amount the state receives yearly based on DUI convictions (average).

Take any given county in TX, find their number of DUI convictions, multply that by 1200. That's how much the county gets.
They also get another (minimum) 40 dollars a month for 2 years.
HUGE revenue generator for any state, really.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Popular people get treated differently.  We all know this.  But fame is availible to anyone, your not born with it._

 
Tell that to Shiloh Jolie-Pitt.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jun 8, 2007)

The issue here for me, is that if any regular inmate had a health problem, they'd be dealt with in the system, they would not be sent home. That, in and of itself, reeks of special treatment from the Sheriff. 

And I totally get why the prosecutor is livid. The city of LA has a shitty reputation for LITERALLY letting celebrities get away with murder and in this case, he can actually attempt to do something.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipstickandhate* 

 
_And FYI everyones: a DWI or DUI, contrary to popular belief, is not that big of a deal unless you kill someone. It's usually just a misdemeanor and you'll rarely get jail time. If you're an illegal immigrant in the State of NY, however, you may get deported.
 You would be shocked and amazed how many people I've seen with 7+ misdemeanor DWI's who are still alking around and driving!! Its truly insane._

 
2nd DUI/DWI in Indiana within 5 years is a felony.  Your first DUI is a misdemeanor and your license is suspended for 6 months.  If you're caught driving (or drinking) during this 6 months off to jail you go. As stated previously, DUI laws very from state to state; some states are clearly more strict on DUI than others.


----------



## Janice (Jun 8, 2007)

Pap pics of Paris in the cop car. [click]


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 8, 2007)

I rightclicksaved that for when I need a smile.


----------



## Jade (Jun 8, 2007)

You know..if Paris was released from jail because she was suffering some medical emergency..why wasn't she taken to the hospital? why was she just sent home? and she had a van full of cupcakes delivered to her place shortyly after she arrived home, apparantly was also well enough to eat some In and Out Burger food,,she wasn't sick, I call BS on that. She faked it so she could go home.


----------



## Jade (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Pap pics of Paris in the cop car. [click]_

 
What a cry baby !

then there's this one..it's priceless.

http://www.tmz.com/2007/06/08/paris-sob-story/


----------



## Raerae (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Tell that to Shiloh Jolie-Pitt._

 
We'll have to wait and see if she turns into anything other than another no name child of ___________ <---Insert washed up celeb here.

Just because your born to a celebrity, doesn't mean you have the love of the public.  There are plenty of people who are children of famous people and get absoluteley 0 media coverage.

It takes a certain amount of talent to stay in the spot light.  And if your not the type of personality that adores the lime light, the public will quickly tire of you.


----------



## Raerae (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_You know..if Paris was released from jail because she was suffering some medical emergency..why wasn't she taken to the hospital? why was she just sent home? and she had a van full of cupcakes delivered to her place shortyly after she arrived home, apparantly was also well enough to eat some In and Out Burger food,,she wasn't sick, I call BS on that. She faked it so she could go home._

 
All blonde's aren't created equal =p


----------



## Raerae (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_What a cry baby !

then there's this one..it's priceless.

http://www.tmz.com/2007/06/08/paris-sob-story/_

 
You'd be crying too if you were in the back of a black and white =p

None of the current media circus is even her fault.  It's a cock fight between the DA and the Sheriff's office.


----------



## Jade (Jun 8, 2007)

She has to go back! She was taken from the courthouse screaming too.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_You'd be crying too if you were in the back of a black and white =p

None of the current media circus is even her fault.  It's a cock fight between the DA and the Sheriff's office._

 
Seriously, this is getting ridiculous.
Are you that blind? Do you _really_ think her behaviour, any of it, is ok?
It IS her fault, because instead of saying "Yes sir." to the judge and taking the punishment as it was meted out with some kind of dignity, and possibly, in doing so, gaining some POSITIVE favor from the masses, she is continuing to do her best to get out of it. Had she simply said "Yes sir, I understand, I messed up, and I'm ready to take what you've doled out as punishment for my repeated disregard for the law as it is written" there wouldn't be a media circus because her saggy butt would still be in jail.

I have to question anyone who blindly and completely inexcuses this type of behaviour over and over again.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_She has to go back! She was taken from the courthouse screaming too._

 
HHAHAHHAHAHAAA 
I love it.
LOVE it.

And the thing is, it's not because it's Paris Hilton. It's because she's a _bad person_. Just completely a toxic person. 
Beautiful.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jun 8, 2007)

Best. Headline. Ever. 

Breaking News >> Paris Hilton Taken From Court Screaming After Judge Orders Her Back to Jail


----------



## lipstickandhate (Jun 8, 2007)

Good Lord, she has no dignity.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 8, 2007)

I want the video of her screaming and crying.


----------



## *Luna* (Jun 8, 2007)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070608/...v/paris_hilton


----------



## lipstickandhate (Jun 8, 2007)

And RaeRae, there is usually a pissing match between cops and prosecutors. Most do not like each other for various reasons.


----------



## Deirdre (Jun 8, 2007)

I wish I could say I`m amazed at the level of Schadenfreude people are exhibiting...

I think the whole thing between the Sheriff`s office and the DA is horrible.  I think she was caught in the middle.

That aside, I don`t believe jail time is an appropriate sentence for anyone at this level of re-offense.   I do think mandatory community service would be a better punishment.  The people who do this aren`t criminally minded, they`re just poor at making decisions.  They need the opportunity to learn about responsible behaviour and empathy.  Jail doesn`t do that.

Of course people are free to disagree with me, but I`m not going to defend my position.  This is how I feel.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Deirdre* 

 
_I wish I could say I`m amazed at the level of Schadenfreude people are exhibiting...

I think the whole thing between the Sheriff`s office and the DA is horrible.  I think she was caught in the middle.

That aside, I don`t believe jail time is an appropriate sentence for anyone at this level of re-offense.   I do think mandatory community service would be a better punishment.  The people who do this aren`t criminally minded, they`re just poor at making decisions.  They need the opportunity to learn about responsible behaviour and empathy.  Jail doesn`t do that.

Of course people are free to disagree with me, but I`m not going to defend my position.  This is how I feel._

 
she buys and distributes cocaine.*
she buys and distributes methamphetamines.*
she buys and distributes marijuana.
she's repeatedly driven under the influence of drugs/alcohol.
The first two things ALONE should land her ass in jail for a LONG time. 
How is that not criminally minded? That's not bad decision  making, that's deliberately choosing to intentionally break laws that are applicable across this entire nation.

*She purchases/procures enough of these drugs to share them with her friends when out and about, there are pictures of enough coke to speed up an entire room of people as she's sucking it off some guy's chest. Normal people (that's us) would be in jail for felony convictions for this crap. She skates by. It's bullshit.


----------



## Jade (Jun 8, 2007)

Apparently she has to now serve the full 45 days..she had no good behaviour in prison, constantly pushing the medical alert button, faking illness, crying and throwing tantrums in court.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jun 8, 2007)

You know that it would have been very easy for her to avoid all of this, right?

DON'T BREAK THE DAMN LAWS, REPEATEDLY, AND THIS SHIT WON'T HAPPEN TO YOU. 

I obey the law every day of my life, as do most of us, and it isn't hard. Zero sympathy for someone who put themselves in this situation.


----------



## resin (Jun 8, 2007)

*Hilton Ordered Back to Jail!*

Paris Hilton was taken from a courtroom screaming and crying Friday seconds after a judge ordered her returned to jail to serve out her entire 45-day sentence for a parole violation in a reckless driving case.
"It's not right!" shouted the weeping Hilton. "Mom!" she called out to her mother in the audience.
Hilton, who was brought to court in handcuffs in a sheriff's car, came into the courtroom disheveled and weeping. Her hair was askew and she wore a gray fuzzy sweatshirt over slacks. She wore no makeup and she cried throughout the hearing.

Her body also shook constantly as she dabbed at her eyes. Several times she turned to her parents, seated behind her in the courtroom, and mouthed, "I love you."
She had been brought to court in sheriff's custody today for a court hearing on her early release from jail after back-and-forth decisions on whether she could participate by telephone from her home.
Hilton, appearing to be in handcuffs, cried after she was placed into a black-and-white patrol car, which sped away from her home with lights flashing as news helicopters pursued, broadcasting live TV coverage.
The car carrying her disappeared into the courthouse's underground parking lot, avoiding a swarm of news media, and her parents then arrived.
In the hearing, which began at late morning, a judge was to listen to the city attorney's complaint that the county sheriff did not have the right to reassign her to electronically monitored home detention after only three days in jail for violating probation in a reckless driving case.
On Thursday, Superior Court Judge Michael T. Sauer ordered that Hilton be brought to Friday's hearing. But early Friday a court spokesman announced that she would be allowed to participate by telephone, which is common in misdemeanor cases. Then, in a reversal, the spokesman said the judge had ordered the Sheriff's Department to pick her up and bring her to court.
The frenzy began early Thursday when sheriff's officials released Hilton because of an undisclosed medical condition and sent her home under house arrest. She had been in jail for three days.
Hilton was fitted with an electronic monitoring ankle bracelet and was expected to finish her 45-day sentence for a reckless driving probation violation at her four-bedroom, three-bath home.
The decision by Sheriff Lee Baca to move Hilton chafed prosecutors and Sauer, who spelled out during sentencing that Hilton was not allowed to serve house detention.
Late Thursday, Sauer issued the order for Hilton to return to court after the city attorney filed a petition demanding that Hilton be returned to jail and to show cause why Baca shouldn't be held in contempt of court.
Baca does not have to be in court, and it was unclear who would represent the Sheriff's Department.
The move also was met with outrage from the sheriff's deputies union, members of the Los Angeles County Board of Supervisors, civil rights leaders, defense attorneys and others.
"What transpired here is outrageous," county Supervisor Don Knabe told The Associated Press, adding he received more than 400 angry e-mails and hundreds more phone calls from around the country.
Hilton's return home "gives the impression of ... celebrity justice being handed out," he said.
Baca dismissed the criticism, saying the decision was made based on medical advice.
"It isn't wise to keep a person in jail with her problem over an extended period of time and let the problem get worse," Baca told the Los Angeles Times on Thursday.
"My message to those who don't like celebrities is that punishing celebrities more than the average American is not justice," Baca said.
California Attorney General Jerry Brown criticized the Sheriff's Department for letting Hilton out of jail, saying he believed she should serve out her sentence.
"It does hold up the system to ridicule when the powerful and the famous get special treatment," Brown told The Associated Press in an interview before testifying at a congressional hearing in Washington, D.C.
"I'm sure there's a lot of people who've seen their family members go to jail and have various ailments, physical and psychological, that didn't get them released," he said. "I'd say it's time for a course correction."
The Los Angeles County jail system is so overcrowded that attorneys and jail officials have said it is not unusual for nonviolent offenders like Hilton to be released after serving as little as 10 percent of their sentences.
In the hours after Hilton's release, it was a madcap scene outside her house in the hills above the Sunset Strip. As word spread that the 26-year-old poster child for bad celebrity behavior was back home, radio helicopter pilots who normally report on traffic conditions were dispatched to hover over her house and describe it to morning commuters. Paparazzi photographers on the ground quickly assembled outside its gates.
Shortly before noon, Hilton issued a statement through her attorney.
"I want to thank the Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department and staff of the Century Regional Detention Center for treating me fairly and professionally," she said. "I am going to serve the remaining 40 days of my sentence. I have learned a great deal from this ordeal and hope that others have learned from my mistakes."
Hilton's path to jail began Sept. 7, when she failed a sobriety test after police saw her weaving down a street in her Mercedes-Benz on what she said was a late-night run to a hamburger stand.
She pleaded no contest to reckless driving and was sentenced to 36 months' probation, alcohol education and $1,500 in fines.
In the months that followed she was stopped twice by officers who discovered her driving on a suspended license. The second stop landed her in Sauer's courtroom, where he sentenced her to jail.

http://tv.yahoo.com/news/article/urn...IN7dypfF76o9EF


----------



## Deirdre (Jun 8, 2007)

I made some crappy mistakes when I was young, I guess I have some empathy, because `but for the grace of God, there go I`   I can feel sorry for people in that position, and feel the current methods of dealing with such misdemeanors is inappropriate. *shrug*
People can get righteous about all this, or start thinking of why so many kids in society get into this position?  I find people who take such glee in this situation to be puzzling, frankly.  I feel more alarmed by that, lol.


----------



## lipstickandhate (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Deirdre* 

 
_
I think the whole thing between the Sheriff`s office and the DA is horrible.  I think she was caught in the middle.
_

 
This happens every damn day of every prosecutor/cop's life. We generally dislike each other. I watch people go to jail every single day. I send them there. NO ONE behaves in court the way she has behaved. Crackheads have more grace, composure and humility than Paris Hilton. 

She's arrogant. Her lawyer ought to know better.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Deirdre* 

 
_People can get righteous about all this, or start thinking of why so many kids in society get into this position?_

 
Because they are assholes that think they can do whatever they want with no consequences? 

Not only did she make a "mistake" (characterizing this as such is BS to me anyway) but she COMPOUNDED it every step of the way by continuing to break the law. 

Zero sympathy. I don't celebrate her treatment and take pleasure in it, but I don't feel one bit sorry for her. She did this to herself.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Deirdre* 

 
_I made some crappy mistakes when I was young, I guess I have some empathy, because `but for the grace of God, there go I`   I can feel sorry for people in that position, and feel the current methods of dealing with such misdemeanors is inappropriate. *shrug*
People can get righteous about all this, or start thinking of why so many kids in society get into this position?  I find people who take such glee in this situation to be puzzling, frankly.  I feel more alarmed by that, lol._

 
How, honestly, can her behaviour be considered a mistake? Seriously? She's repeatedly making the same decisions over and over again, and absolutely not remorseful about  making them at all. Not a bit. None of it. She's not upset she messed up, she's upset she got caught.
Normal people LEARN from their mistakes, and I think that's the reason so many people are cheering her return to Lynwood. She's not making mistakes and learning from them, she's actively engaging in behaviour she knows is wrong and doing her best to shrug off the consequences.

Those aren't mistakes...mistakes are made without intent. It's not a mistake if you do it on purpose. Everything she's done, she's done on purpose. You don't 'mistakenly' snort coke. You don't 'mistakenly' smoke pot, or drink underage. 
You don't 'mistakenly' drive while on a suspended license.
NONE of those are mistakes.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jun 8, 2007)

Here's what pisses me off the most; she has enough money to buy a $300,000 Mercedes but she couldn't produce enough foresight (yeah, I know...it's Paris Hilton) to realize that on a suspended license she could've easily hired a driver to shuttle her around Hollywood?  If this would have been anyone else in the general public, we'd be screwed...relying on public transportation or the goodwill of friends to drive us around.  This is someone who has oodles of money, and clearly enough money to have hired someone to have completely avoided this media spectacle.  

I don't feel sorry for her; she did the crime (regardless of whether or not you agree that the punishment fits the crime), she needs to do the time.  I do, however, think it's wrong that they sent her home, and then made her come back today.  You're telling me this couldn't have been sorted out while she was still in jail?  I call bullshit (and further media spectacle).


----------



## Raerae (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Seriously, this is getting ridiculous.
Are you that blind? Do you really think her behaviour, any of it, is ok?
It IS her fault, because instead of saying "Yes sir." to the judge and taking the punishment as it was meted out with some kind of dignity, and possibly, in doing so, gaining some POSITIVE favor from the masses, she is continuing to do her best to get out of it. Had she simply said "Yes sir, I understand, I messed up, and I'm ready to take what you've doled out as punishment for my repeated disregard for the law as it is written" there wouldn't be a media circus because her saggy butt would still be in jail.

I have to question anyone who blindly and completely inexcuses this type of behaviour over and over again._

 
Oh right...

Like she's the *only* person to ever appeal a decision...  

It's not like she opened her cell door and walked out.  The Sheriff made the decision to let her go.  Rocky and the Judge are just crying because the Sheriff made a fool out of them.

If anything, he sentence should just be thrown out at this point, due to the complete circus the Sheriff, DA, Judge have made out of this case now.


----------



## makeupgal (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: Hilton Ordered Back to Jail!*

IMO she should have never been let out to begin with.  It obvious the Hilton's paid the Sherrif's Dept.  I am sure there are hundreds of people in jail with illnesses or conditions and THEY are not let out.  So why should she just walk on out?  She needs to finish out her sentance just like us non-celebrities would be expected to if we broke the law.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_
If anything, he sentence should just be thrown out at this point, due to the complete circus the Sheriff, DA, Judge have made out of this case now._

 
Yeah...That'll teach her a lesson.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Oy.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Oh right...

Like she's the *only* person to ever appeal a decision...  

It's not like she opened her cell door and walked out.  The Sheriff made the decision to let her go.  Rocky and the Judge are just crying because the Sheriff made a fool out of them.

If anything, he sentence should just be thrown out at this point, due to the complete circus the Sheriff, DA, Judge have made out of this case now._

 
Actually, I was referencing your constant excuses about Hilton's behaviour.



The sheriff didn't make fools of them, the sheriff negated the process, despite the orders being  laid out  before him in black and white.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Oh right...

If anything, he sentence should just be thrown out at this point, due to the complete circus the Sheriff, DA, Judge have made out of this case now._

 
Haha, are you serious?   That may have been the funniest and dumbest thing i've read all day.


----------



## Raerae (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_she buys and distributes cocaine.*
she buys and distributes methamphetamines.*
she buys and distributes marijuana.
she's repeatedly driven under the influence of drugs/alcohol.
The first two things ALONE should land her ass in jail for a LONG time. 
How is that not criminally minded? That's not bad decision  making, that's deliberately choosing to intentionally break laws that are applicable across this entire nation.

*She purchases/procures enough of these drugs to share them with her friends when out and about, there are pictures of enough coke to speed up an entire room of people as she's sucking it off some guy's chest. Normal people (that's us) would be in jail for felony convictions for this crap. She skates by. It's bullshit._

 
Please Shim... Proof?  Please?  Pics on  gossip blog does not = evidence.  Not to mention having drugs for personal use isn't a felony.  And realistically, recreational use of illigal substances is VERY common.  Be it underaged drinking, pot, coke, mushrooms, meth, whatever.  At this point really, who cares?


----------



## Raerae (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladybug10678* 

 
_You know that it would have been very easy for her to avoid all of this, right?

DON'T BREAK THE DAMN LAWS, REPEATEDLY, AND THIS SHIT WON'T HAPPEN TO YOU. 

I obey the law every day of my life, as do most of us, and it isn't hard. Zero sympathy for someone who put themselves in this situation._

 
Actually realistically, we dont have out lives under a microscope.  I know/have known lots of people who do much worse than she does.  But thats all perspective anyways.  Plenty of laws are disregarded by the majority of citizens every day.  

Thousands of people (prolly hundreds of thousands or millions of you go worlwide) diregard laws.  Lots of people speed, run red lights, drive in the carpool lane, do drugs, drink underaged, etc etc etc.

I don't see you guys turning yourselves over to law enforcement every time you dont come to a complete stop at a stop sign.  Or writing the sheriff's department for a ticket every time you drive over the speed limit.

And plenty of people dont really consider drugs as anything bad.  Realistically, who cares.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Please Shim... Proof?  Please?  Pics on  gossip blog does not = evidence.  Not to mention having drugs for personal use isn't a felony.  And realistically, recreational use of illigal substances is VERY common.  Be it underaged drinking, pot, coke, mushrooms, meth, whatever.  At this point really, who cares?_

 
Are you kidding me?
Seriously?
Are you this daft? REALLY? 
Find the film of the dumb skank telling Nicole Ritchie not to eat the coke, but to snort it. Find the pics of Paris licking coke off some fat guy's chest.
Pics DO equal evidence because they're fucking proof that she does the things she does. _That's what evidence IS._
It doesn't make a shit if recreational use is 'common'. Having enough to shower everyone in the room in a rain of cocaine is a FELONY. It's called FELONY POSSESSION.
Who really cares? Is that seriously your defense? You have not one single iota of reasonable defense of ANY of her behaviour. None. Not one. Not even a little bitty teeny tiny eensy weensy little bit.
I don't care if 'everyone is doing it', that doesn't make it right,  legal, or ambiguous. 
There's no ambiguity here.
She. Broke. The. Law.
She's not special. She's not a princess. She doesn't have diplomatic immunity. There were no extenuating circumstances.
She broke the law. Over and over and over and over again, and she's paying the price for it.


----------



## Raerae (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_You don't 'mistakenly' snort coke. You don't 'mistakenly' smoke pot, or drink underage. 
You don't 'mistakenly' drive while on a suspended license.
NONE of those are mistakes._

 
None of this is ever a big deal.

Again, who cares is Paris snorts coke.  Is it your nose?


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_And realistically, recreational use of illigal substances is VERY common.  Be it underaged drinking, pot, coke, mushrooms, meth, whatever.  At this point really, who cares?_

 
Just because it's "common" (in your opinion) doesn't mean it's not against the law.  Last time I checked, having recreational drugs on your person *was* illegal...


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_None of this is ever a big deal.

Again, who cares is Paris snorts coke.  Is it your nose?_

 
It becomes a big deal when you drive around under the influence.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_It becomes a big deal when you drive around under the influence._

 

And just to add to yours...it is a big deal when you violate the terms of your probation.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Actually realistically, we dont have out lives under a microscope.  I know/have known lots of people who do much worse than she does.  But thats all perspective anyways.  Plenty of laws are disregarded by the majority of citizens every day.  

Thousands of people (prolly hundreds of thousands or millions of you go worlwide) diregard laws.  Lots of people speed, run red lights, drive in the carpool lane, do drugs, drink underaged, etc etc etc.

I don't see you guys turning yourselves over to law enforcement every time you dont come to a complete stop at a stop sign.  Or writing the sheriff's department for a ticket every time you drive over the speed limit.

And plenty of people dont really consider drugs as anything bad.  Realistically, who cares._

 
Who cares?
I do.
I care.
Why? 
Because I want to be able to send my kids to school with some modicum of safety. I want to be able to take my kids to the park without a drug deal going down over in the corner.
I want my kids to be able to cross the street without worrying that a car is going to run them down.
I want to be able to drive down the road without worrying that someone drunk/stoned/methed out idiot is going to veer into my lane and crash into me.
I want to be able to park my truck at the back of the parking lot and not worry that some smackhead is going to break into it.
I want to be able to have reasonable insurance rates, health and car, instead of higher ones because of all the crackheads out getting free healthcare and driving uninsured vehicles.
Who cares?
Anyone with a modicum of common sense.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_None of this is ever a big deal.

Again, who cares is Paris snorts coke.  Is it your nose?_

 
T-boning my vehicle because she's coked out of her brain makes it my business.
Running into a small child while driving about intoxicated makes it the business of a whole lot of people.

Her disregard for the  law makes it EVERYONE'S business.


----------



## lipstickandhate (Jun 8, 2007)

Paris Hilton never would have been sentenced to jail if she'd kept her BIG FAT MOUTH SHUT and not tried to make this entire ordeal a publicity stunt. She would have stayed out of jail if she had shown one ounce of respect for the criminal justice system. She would have stayed out of jail if she accepted responsibility for her actions and not tried to pass them off on someone else. She would have stayed out of jail if her parents had behaved like they were ASHAMED of her rather than like her DWI was precocious and a hassle. 

Instead, she giggled, made excuses, rolled her eyes, and tried to turn this to her own advantage. Her parents hassled the prosecutor. And in the process, she pissed off the judge. Plain and simple. You piss off a judge by acting like an ass, you're done. Seriously. Let Paris' idiocy be a lesson to all of you should you ever find yourself in the morass of the criminal justice system. Don't be a self indulgent idiot. Be remorseful, gracious and above all, BE QUIET.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jun 8, 2007)

The fact that anyone can excuse something because it's common, despite the fact that it is AGAINST THE LAW, is laughable. Not surprising really given the complete lack of personal responsibilty that is endemic in this country.


----------



## Jade (Jun 8, 2007)

And plenty of people dont really consider drugs as anything bad. Realistically, who cares.





yes RaeRae..let's legalize cocaine and heroin because no one considers them bad anyways. It would be so cool if we could just buy cocaine at the corner store!!! Or buy heroin from a vending machine! 

BTW..I'm being sarcastic.


----------



## Raerae (Jun 8, 2007)

Again where is the proof?

Realistically if the "evidence" was a strong as you seem to think it is, they would have her on drug charges anyways.  

I can make a home video licking powdered sugar off some guys chest too and pretend it's coke.  It's not proof, it's YouTube.  Best part is, everyone one of you would believe it as truth hook line and sinker if she did that.  Your so obsessed with you dislike of someone who is so typical, that you can't see strait.

And her trial isn't about drugs.  This has nothing to do with your "pretend" alligations of substance abuse.  Until the catch her with drugs, it's all he said she said anyways.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Are you kidding me?
Seriously?
Are you this daft? REALLY? 
Find the film of the dumb skank telling Nicole Ritchie not to eat the coke, but to snort it. Find the pics of Paris licking coke off some fat guy's chest.
Pics DO equal evidence because they're fucking proof that she does the things she does. That's what evidence IS.
It doesn't make a shit if recreational use is 'common'. Having enough to shower everyone in the room in a rain of cocaine is a FELONY. It's called FELONY POSSESSION.
Who really cares? Is that seriously your defense? You have not one single iota of reasonable defense of ANY of her behaviour. None. Not one. Not even a little bitty teeny tiny eensy weensy little bit.
I don't care if 'everyone is doing it', that doesn't make it right,  legal, or ambiguous. 
There's no ambiguity here.
She. Broke. The. Law.
She's not special. She's not a princess. She doesn't have diplomatic immunity. There were no extenuating circumstances.
She broke the law. Over and over and over and over again, and she's paying the price for it._


----------



## Raerae (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kimberleigh* 

 
_Just because it's "common" (in your opinion) doesn't mean it's not against the law.  Last time I checked, having recreational drugs on your person *was* illegal..._

 
It's a misdemeanor... not really a big deal.  A lot of times nothing will even come of it, other than the polise takeing your stash anyways, or maybe breaking your bong/pipe.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipstickandhate* 

 
_Paris Hilton never would have been sentenced to jail if she'd kept her BIG FAT MOUTH SHUT and not tried to make this entire ordeal a publicity stunt. She would have stayed out of jail if she had shown one ounce of respect for the criminal justice system. She would have stayed out of jail if she accepted responsibility for her actions and not tried to pass them off on someone else. She would have stayed out of jail if her parents had behaved like they were ASHAMED of her rather than like her DWI was precocious and a hassle. 

Instead, she giggled, made excuses, rolled her eyes, and tried to turn this to her own advantage. Her parents hassled the prosecutor. And in the process, she pissed off the judge. Plain and simple. You piss off a judge by acting like an ass, you're done. Seriously. Let Paris' idiocy be a lesson to all of you should you ever find yourself in the morass of the criminal justice system. Don't be a self indulgent idiot. Be remorseful, gracious and above all, BE QUIET._

 
This, in a nutshell, is precisely why I have less than zero sympathy for her. In fact, I find it laughable that she has no one in her entourage that is intelligent enough to point these things out to her.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Again where is the proof?

Realistically if the "evidence" was a strong as you seem to think it is, they would have her on drug charges anyways.  

I can make a home video licking powdered sugar off some guys chest too and pretend it's coke.  It's not proof, it's YouTube.  Best part is, everyone one of you would believe it as truth hook line and sinker if she did that.  Your so obsessed with you dislike of someone who is so typical, that you can't see strait.

And her trial isn't about drugs.  This has nothing to do with your "pretend" alligations of substance abuse.  Until the catch her with drugs, it's all he said she said anyways._

 
Pretend.

Dude.
Wow.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_It's a misdemeanor... not really a big deal.  A lot of times nothing will even come of it, other than the polise takeing your stash anyways, or maybe breaking your bong/pipe._

 
You seriously need to do some checking into the drug and illicit substance laws.


----------



## Jade (Jun 8, 2007)

RaeRae? If you had a 15 year old daughter and you found out she had been snorting coke..or found a video of her with friends snorting coke..what would you do or say? Just curious is all.


----------



## Raerae (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_yes RaeRae..let's legalize cocaine and heroin because no one considers them bad anyways. It would be so cool if we could just buy cocaine at the corner store!!! Or buy heroin from a vending machine! 

BTW..I'm being sarcastic._

 
Considering how easy it already is to get these if you "really" want them, legalizing it would probably eliminate a lot of drug related crime just due to competition, and driving local dealers out of the market.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jun 8, 2007)

As far as I'm concerned (and I'll be damned if I'm alone here), this has nothing to do with dislike for someone.  If this were one of my friends, I'd feel the same way.  You're dumb enough to drive around inebriated, get caught, get probation, and drive around some more on a suspended license, you deserve whatever punishment is handed down to you.  Rich, famous, or not.  I could give a crap less WHO this is about; it has EVERYTHING to do with the act and not the person.  Period.


----------



## Raerae (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_You seriously need to do some checking into the drug and illicit substance laws._

 
I'd rather go from personal expierence.  Whats on paper, and what really happens, are two completely different things.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 8, 2007)

Conflicting reports say she now has to serve her entire 45 day sentence!!!!!!!


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: Hilton Ordered Back to Jail!*

This whole thing is insane. So.....what exactly is her 'condition'?


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_It's a misdemeanor... not really a big deal.  A lot of times nothing will even come of it, other than the polise takeing your stash anyways, or maybe breaking your bong/pipe._

 
Bahahahahahaahaha!!!!!  Wow.  

Gosh, I guess the difference between me and you is that a misdemeanor would be a huge ass deal to me.  I prefer to keep my record as clean as I am.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jun 8, 2007)

Regardless of whether or not one personally agrees with the "sense" behind a law, it doesn't change the fact that something is against the law and when one is found to be breaking the law, they should be punished accordingly. 

If you don't like the laws, work towards changing them. But don't bitch when you break them and get punished.


----------



## triccc (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: Hilton Ordered Back to Jail!*

It doesn't say and we probably won't ever know.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_I'd rather go from personal expierence.  Whats on paper, and what really happens, are two completely different things._

 
Check into the laws.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_I'd rather go from personal expierence.  Whats on paper, and what really happens, are two completely different things._

 
Yes, that may be because there are mitigating or aggravating factors that can be considered that may or may not change what punishment can be given out.  It's doubtful that she had any mitigating circumstances to reduce her punishment.


----------



## Raerae (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_RaeRae? If you had a 15 year old daughter and you found out she had been snorting coke..or found a video of her with friends snorting coke..what would you do or say? Just curious is all._

 
I don't know what I'd say.  I don't have a 15 year old daughter.  And if she was doing coke at such a young age, i'd probably wonder what part of her life I had been neglecting that she felt the need to act like an adult at 15.

Once she's an adult, and decides to do coke *shrug* thats not my problem.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_
Once she's an adult, and decides to do coke *shrug* thats not my problem._

 
No, then it becomes society's problem.  And the fact that you wouldn't seem to care would be your problem.  Yeesh.  Kids these days.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Considering how easy it already is to get these if you "really" want them, legalizing it would probably eliminate a lot of drug related crime just due to competition, and driving local dealers out of the market._

 
Have you ever seen someone die of heroin addiction?
Have you ever seen someone enduring the results of a methamphetamine addiction?

The blatant ignorance of the comments, and the more ignorant they're becoming as the thread progresses, really amazes me.


----------



## Raerae (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Check into the laws._

 
Again...  Just because the "law" says you can't do something, doesn't mean you actually get in trouble for it if you get caught.  

Really depends on who catches you.  Some cops are more flexible than others when your a cute brunette =p


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Again...  Just because the "law" says you can't do something, doesn't mean you actually get in trouble for it if you get caught.  

Really depends on who catches you.  Some cops are more flexible than others when your a cute brunette =p_

 
Never mind....totally not worth the effort.


----------



## triccc (Jun 8, 2007)

I have seen this coke video and it's kind of funny how it skips when the guy is looking at pictures paris took of him.
 he says , "Oh my god I can't believe..(skiiipppss)....haha don't erase that"  I'm sure the part taken out he was saying "how real that looks"


----------



## Raerae (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Have you ever seen someone die of heroin addiction?
Have you ever seen someone enduring the results of a methamphetamine addiction?

The blatant ignorance of the comments, and the more ignorant they're becoming as the thread progresses, really amazes me._

 
Not my problem.  It's not my job to police the morality of society.  Everyone has the choice with regards to what they put into their body.

And yes, i've had friends who were severly addicted to meth and coke.  I've been to funerals for drug OD's.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Again...  Just because the "law" says you can't do something, doesn't mean you actually get in trouble for it if you get caught.  

Really depends on who catches you.  Some cops are more flexible than others when your a cute brunette =p_

 
Wow. 
Just when I seriously don't think the rhetoric could get any worse, this comes out.

Please don't have children, if this is the message you're going to teach them, please...just don't. We've got enough self entitled spoiled children with authority issues running around.


----------



## Raerae (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_It becomes a big deal when you drive around under the influence._

 
There is no proof she's ever driven while high on coke.  Stick to facts please, not fairy tales.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Not my problem.  It's not my job to police the morality of society.  Everyone has the choice with regards to what they put into their body.

And yes, i've had friends who were severly addicted to meth and coke.  I've been to funerals for drug OD's._

 
sure.
It isn't your job to police people but it IS the job of the POLICE to police people, and when they do it, this is the nonsense they hear. 

Just...wow.
There are simply no words.


----------



## Raerae (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Wow. 
Just when I seriously don't think the rhetoric could get any worse, this comes out.

Please don't have children, if this is the message you're going to teach them, please...just don't. We've got enough self entitled spoiled children with authority issues running around._

 
lol...

Like you've never used your smile to get out of a speeding ticket Shimmer.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_There is no proof she's ever driven while high on coke.  Stick to facts please, not fairy tales._

 
There's no proof she's never done coke, either. There IS evidence to suggest that she HAS.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_There is no proof she's ever driven while high on coke.  Stick to facts please, not fairy tales._

 
Yes, but there's proof that she was driving around drunk, yes?  Isn't that what got her into this situation in the first place?


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_lol...

Like you've never used your smile to get out of a speeding ticket Shimmer._

 
Never intentionally.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_lol...

Like you've never used your smile to get out of a speeding ticket Shimmer._

 
I'm sorry, but are you the same person who just said this?


 Quote:

  Stick to facts please, not fairy tales.


----------



## Raerae (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kimberleigh* 

 
_No, then it becomes society's problem.  And the fact that you wouldn't seem to care would be your problem.  Yeesh.  Kids these days._

 
No, it would be hypocritical of myself, as an adult to judge my child like that.  It would be the pot calling the kettal black.  Not everyone who does drugs becomes an addict.  There are plenty of people who can and do use drugs recreationally w/out any issues in their lives.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jun 8, 2007)

My God, I feel embarrassed for her and her family. No dignity, man, none at all.

Regardless of how I feel about laws re. drugs, you break the law, you break law. It's no secret that they're illegal. If you're willing to risk it, fine, but that's your own damn fault when you get caught and you get punished. However, that's neither here nor there with this case, and Hollywood in general seems to get off with a slap on the wrist at most for it, which I have a big problem with. 

And as for mistakes, I mean, sure I screwed up some. And I was punished, as I should have been. I didn't like the punishments, but it happened, I survived, and I hopefully learned something from it.


----------



## Raerae (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Never intentionally._

 
Doesn't matter.  Being the model citizen that you are, you should have demanded your ticket.  Afterall, it is the law.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_No, it would be hypocritical of myself, as an adult to judge my child like that.  It would be the pot calling the kettal black.  Not everyone who does drugs becomes an addict.  There are plenty of people who can and do use drugs recreationally w/out any issues in their lives._

 
I hope and pray these threads are never pruned, and in ten years, you can come back and look at what you're saying, and realize how ridiculous these statements are.


----------



## Jade (Jun 8, 2007)

Raerae? Would you care if your daughter was high on coke..drove home and killed a child along the way? or is that still not your problem?


----------



## *Dani* (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: Hilton Ordered Back to Jail!*

Personally, i'm glad she's being sent back. She shouldn't get special treatment just because she's rich and "famous". I agree with makeupgal, a normal person would never be set free just because they were finding prison life upsetting! Especially when the prison apparently has it's own medical facilities!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Doesn't matter.  Being the model citizen that you are, you should have demanded your ticket.  Afterall, it is the law._

 
I never said I was a model citizen.
A ticketing officer has the option to give a warning or to give a ticket, anytime I've received a warning it's been at his discretion, not mine.
The courts in this case the options before them, and they chose a path, that path is being followed. Tough titty for her, because SHE CHOSE to break the law...just the same as if I get my speeding ticket, I would deserve it because I did break the law.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_Raerae? Would you care if your daughter was high on coke..drove home and killed a child along the way? or is that still not your problem?_

 
You're seriously wasting your time.


----------



## Raerae (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kimberleigh* 

 
_Yes, but there's proof that she was driving around drunk, yes?  Isn't that what got her into this situation in the first place?_

 
You reply was in regard to coke, not alcohol.  And .08 isn't even that big of a deal.  Considering many states have a 1.0 minimum limit.  It's just an arbitrary number to start enforcement, not necessarily a point in which your a danger to others on the road.

I really have a hard time believeing that anyone who's a social drinker, hasn't driven at .08 at some point in their life.  Especially if your thin.


----------



## Raerae (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_Raerae? Would you care if your daughter was high on coke..drove home and killed a child along the way? or is that still not your problem?_

 
Yes, lets play the "what if" game.  Seriously.  What if's are stupid.

Jade, what if you hit and killed a child completely sober!  What if!


----------



## Raerae (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I hope and pray these threads are never pruned, and in ten years, you can come back and look at what you're saying, and realize how ridiculous these statements are._

 
Bit of self reflection in that post Shim?


----------



## Jade (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Yes, lets play the "what if" game. Seriously. What if's are stupid.

Jade, what if you hit and killed a child completely sober! What if!_

 

Ok then, we'll agree with you.Paris is above the law, she's a sweet princess who should be set free...drugs are cool, they aren't a big deal, drinking and driving is alright if you don't kill someone. Good god.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Bit of self reflection in that post Shim?_

 
Actually, no.
But  eventually, you'll gain a different perspective about life, and you'll see life from a more mature and realistic point of view, and when you do, you'll realize how you sound, right here, right now.


----------



## Raerae (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I never said I was a model citizen.
A ticketing officer has the option to give a warning or to give a ticket, anytime I've received a warning it's been at his discretion, not mine._

 
I could have sworn you just said:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Wow. 
Just when I seriously don't think the rhetoric could get any worse, this comes out.

Please don't have children, if this is the message you're going to teach them, please...just don't. We've got enough self entitled spoiled children with authority issues running around._

 
in reply to:

 Quote:

  Again... Just because the "law" says you can't do something, doesn't mean you actually get in trouble for it if you get caught. 

Really depends on who catches you. Some cops are more flexible than others when your a cute brunette =p  
 
So i guess were in agreement that just because something is the "law" doesn't mean you actually get in trouble when your caught.


----------



## *Luna* (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Bit of self reflection in that post Shim?_

 
Sorry Raerae but that is an absolutly ridiculous statement. She hasn't said anything she won't be proud of saying in 10 years. You on the other hand haven't contributed anything relevant to this conversation other than offering excuses for a criminal... socialite or not she is still at this point considered a criminal who has broken the law and deserves the punishment as it was handed down. Plain and simple.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_I could have sworn you just said:



in reply to:



So i guess were in agreement that just because something is the "law" doesn't mean you actually get in trouble when your caught._

 
You do realize that when you receive a warning, it's documented, right? And if you get stopped within a certain amount of time after getting the warning for the  same infraction, you run a stiffer penalty, you know that too right?


----------



## *Luna* (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_You do realize that when you receive a warning, it's documented, right? And if you get stopped within a certain amount of time after getting the warning for the  same infraction, you run a stiffer penalty, you know that too right?_

 
Of course she does because aparently she knows everything in regard to the law...


----------



## Raerae (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_You do realize that when you receive a warning, it's documented, right? And if you get stopped within a certain amount of time after getting the warning for the  same infraction, you run a stiffer penalty, you know that too right?_

 
lol...  If you say so.  Tell that to the cop who let me off less than 12 hours before i got pulled over for the same infraction.

It really comes down to the officer Shim.  Ive had cops who have made me cry, and I've had ones who were very polite and sweet.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Pics on  gossip blog does not = evidence.  Not to mention having drugs for personal use isn't a felony.  And realistically, recreational use of illigal substances is VERY common.  Be it underaged drinking, pot, coke, mushrooms, meth, whatever.  At this point really, who cares?_

 
..I don't even know what to say to this

Hey guys lets get effed up on coke and shrooms and go driving around! Everyone does it


----------



## Jade (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SingFrAbsoltion* 

 
_..I don't even know what to say to this

Hey guys lets get effed up on coke and shrooms and go driving around! Everyone does it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know...it's cool! And apparently it's not a felony!!!!!


----------



## Raerae (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Luna** 

 
_Of course she does because aparently she knows everything in regard to the law..._

 
I never said that.  I'm just going off of personal expierences that contradict what Shimmer is saying.  The law isn't as black and white as she says it is.  Especially for most minor offenses.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_I never said that.  I'm just going off of personal expierences that contradict what Shimmer is saying.  The law isn't as black and white as she says it is.  Especially for most minor offenses._

 
There's not ambiguity.
There's NOT a question that driving 57 miles per hour on a 55 miles per hour road is illegal.
There's NOT a question that possessing cocaine,  marijuana, etc. is against the law.

NONE OF THIS IS IN QUESTION.


----------



## Janice (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Deirdre* 

 
_I wish I could say I`m amazed at the level of Schadenfreude people are exhibiting..._

 
Sweet! That word is awesome! 

Main Entry:
    scha·den·freu·de 
Pronunciation:
    \ˈshä-dən-ˌfrȯi-də\ 
Function:
    noun 
Usage:
    often capitalized 
Etymology:
    German, from Schaden damage + Freude joy
Date:
    1895

: enjoyment obtained from the troubles of others


----------



## Raerae (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_I know...it's cool! And apparently it's not a felony!!!!!_

 
Being in posession of a small amount of a illegal substance for personal use isn't a felony.  And DUI's only relate to driving under the influence of alcohol.  Case in point, Nichole Richey, who was pulled over while driving under the influence of marijuana and vicodin (or some other pill) did not have her liscense suspended.  Automatic  suspension is only in alcohol related offenses.  She might lose her liscense in the court hearing, but until then, she is free to drive.

I believe (and may be wrong) it's only a felony when you have enough to be considered posession with intent to sell.

Edit~ My reference to DUI was meant to clarify the difference in how Alcohol and Drug Related DUI's are treated differently.  Thanks for pointing that out though down below.


----------



## Raerae (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_There's not ambiguity.
There's NOT a question that driving 57 miles per hour on a 55 miles per hour road is illegal.
There's NOT a question that possessing cocaine,  marijuana, etc. is against the law.

NONE OF THIS IS IN QUESTION._

 
I never said it wasn't illegal.  I just said you don't always get in trouble.  There is a difference.


----------



## *Luna* (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_I never said that.  I'm just going off of personal expierences that contradict what Shimmer is saying.  The law isn't as black and white as she says it is.  Especially for most minor offenses._

 
Where is the law not black and white where her sentence was handed down and said she DID NOT have the option to do house arrest? She should never have been let out of the jail cell to begin with, not with that phrase, clear as a bell, outlined in her sentence. 

We aren't talking about "most minor offenses"... we are talking about this specific case.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Being in posession of a small amount of a illegal substance for personal use isn't a felony.  And DUI's only relate to driving under the influence of alcohol.  Case in point, Nichole Richey, who was pulled over while driving under the influence of marijuana and vicodin (or some other pill) did not have her liscense suspended.  Automatic  suspension is only in alcohol related offenses.  She might lose her liscense in the court hearing, but until then, she is free to drive.

I believe (and may be wrong) it's only a felony when you have enough to be considered posession with intent to sell._

 
DUI does NOT only apply to alcohol.
Again, check into the laws.


----------



## *Luna* (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_I never said it wasn't illegal.  I just said you don't always get in trouble.  There is a difference._

 
Which is quite true, but what gives ANYONE any right to bitch and moan like a child when they do get caught and they are handed a punishment when they know for damn sure what they did in the first place was downright illigal. Who is she to get out of something when she is an adult and knows damn well she wasn't obeying the law. As preveiously stated by others this is a blatent disregard and disresepect for the law and the our justice system by Ms. Hilton. No one should be held above the law just because of social status or just because they didn't think they would get caught "this time".


----------



## Raerae (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_DUI does NOT only apply to alcohol.
Again, check into the laws._

 
They vary state by state Shimmer.  There just a lot stricter in Texas because everyone acts like the kids in Varsity Blues.

Nichole Richey's court date will decide her punishment for wrong way  freeway driving under the influence of pot/pills.  But even though she was driving under the influence, it's not treated the same as driving under the influence of alcohol.  Only alcohol related offenses have an automatic suspension of liscense associated with them in CA.

Again, check the laws.


----------



## Raerae (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Luna** 

 
_Which is quite true, but what gives ANYONE any right to bitch and moan like a child when they do get caught and they are handed a punishment when they know for damn sure what they did in the first place was downright illigal. Who is she to get out of something when she is an adult and knows damn well she wasn't obeying the law. As preveiously stated by others this is a blatent disregard and disresepect for the law and the our justice system by Ms. Hilton. No one should be held above the law just because of social status or just because they didn't think they would get caught "this time"._

 
She was framed =p


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_They vary state by state Shimmer.  There just a lot stricter in Texas because everyone acts like the kids in Varsity Blues.

Nichole Richey's court date will decide her punishment for wrong way  freeway driving under the influence of pot/pills.  But even though she was driving under the influence, it's not treated the same as driving under the influence of alcohol.  Only alcohol related offenses have an automatic suspension of liscense associated with them in CA.

Again, check the laws._

 
I've said it before but I'll say it again.
Just...wow.  I really do hope you come back in ten years and  look at this crap and realize how ridiculous your statements are.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jun 8, 2007)

nicole richie


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_it was a quote from the petition to set her free lol...  Smile a little 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The fact that someone wasted paper or bandwidth on a petition to set her free does not make me want to smile.   
_________

Whilst I think Paris is a spectacularly douchey specimen, I do feel sorry for the the run around.  She shouldn't have to deal with the you're in you're out drama.  

There is just a whole lot of "no good" in this circus. First, she acted dangerously, she broke the law and really thumbed her nose at the whole thing.  As if anyone believed half-hearted apologies that were obviously crafted by those of a higher IQ.  Those rarified few in Paris's crowd who own dictionaries....her lawyers.

So did she really feel bad about it and reflect upon it?  The fact that she accessorized with a bible for a few days didn't sell me.  Especially when she decided to attend the MTV music awards the night prior to entering jail.  Never having committed a crime or been sentenced to jail, I can't speak from firsthand experience, but if it were me (and I'm just spitballin' here), the night prior to my sentence beginning, I would be at home with those that I love.  I would be trying to collect my thoughts and find some peace.  Apparently Paris finds zen in the MTV Music Awards.  Who doesn't, right?

Should she have been let out?  No.  Someone obviously made a really bad decision.  I am sure that politics and money had everything to do with it.  I am also pretty sure that someone's career at the Sheriff's office is dying, dead, extinct.  That being said, she doesn't deserve this back and forth shit.  

So she is going back to jail.  The screaming "It's not right" and "Mom" are well, I dunno. With most I would say it is because they are frustrated with the justice system, but I don't see Paris thinking in that broad of terms.  I am guessing it is more out of frustration for not getting her way.  

Now I am waiting for the next annoying chapter in this whole DRAMA.  Are you ready for: 

+Paris's mommy and daddy to hit the talk shows and make public statements about how they were wronged.  (Yet you know that it was their string-pulling that got her yanked out of jail in the first place).

+Paris making a tv show about it.  How about her crying on Oprah?  Oh, better yet...have someone ghost write a book.  Don't worry, even though there are laws against profiting off of crimes, she doesn't care.  She will get something even more valueable....attention. 

+More media coverage than you can shake a stick at.  I refuse to watch the news tonight.  Paris is not national news. I will watch the BBC News instead.  If she shows up there, I will know the world has ended and the apocolypse had begun. 

+Paris playing the victim card.

+Will mom and dad sue?


----------



## *Luna* (Jun 8, 2007)

Dictionary.com Unabridged (v 1.1) - Cite This Source 
DUI 
driving under the influence (of alcohol or drugs): often used as an official police abbreviation.  

Dictionary.com Unabridged (v 1.1)
Based on the Random House Unabridged Dictionary, © Random House, Inc. 2006.


----------



## Raerae (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I've said it before but I'll say it again.
Just...wow.  I really do hope you come back in ten years and  look at this crap and realize how ridiculous your statements are._

 
How was that a ridiculous statement?  

That was fact regarding Nichole Richey's offense, and her future court date.


----------



## Raerae (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Luna** 

 
_Dictionary.com Unabridged (v 1.1) - Cite This Source 
DUI 
driving under the influence (of alcohol or drugs): often used as an official police abbreviation.  

Dictionary.com Unabridged (v 1.1)
Based on the Random House Unabridged Dictionary,  Random House, Inc. 2006._

 
I didn't dispute this.  Nichole Richey was arrested that night for DUI.  Doesn't mean her liscense was suspended for it.


----------



## Raerae (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *as_cute_as_pie* 

 
_nicole richie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
My bad


----------



## *Luna* (Jun 8, 2007)

Ummmmm, yeah you did... right here. 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Being in posession of a small amount of a illegal substance for personal use isn't a felony.  And DUI's only relate to driving under the influence of alcohol._

 
And even so... there is still a DWI... both can be classified as driving under the influance of ANYTHING... any mind altering substance regless of whether you drank it, snorted it, swallowed it or ate it.


----------



## Raerae (Jun 8, 2007)

LOL Eigther way it should make for some fun television.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_The fact that someone wasted paper or bandwidth on a petition to set her free does not make me want to smile.   
_________

Whilst I think Paris is a spectacularly douchey specimen, I do feel sorry for the the run around.  She shouldn't have to deal with the you're in you're out drama.  

There is just a whole lot of "no good" in this circus. First, she acted dangerously, she broke the law and really thumbed her nose at the whole thing.  As if anyone believed half-hearted apologies that were obviously crafted by those of a higher IQ.  Those rarified few in Paris's crowd who own dictionaries....her lawyers.

So did she really feel bad about it and reflect upon it?  The fact that she accessorized with a bible for a few days didn't sell me.  Especially when she decided to attend the MTV music awards the night prior to entering jail.  Never having committed a crime or been sentenced to jail, I can't speak from firsthand experience, but if it were me (and I'm just spitballin' here), the night prior to my sentence beginning, I would be at home with those that I love.  I would be trying to collect my thoughts and find some peace.  Apparently Paris finds zen in the MTV Music Awards.  Who doesn't, right?

Should she have been let out?  No.  Someone obviously made a really bad decision.  I am sure that politics and money had everything to do with it.  I am also pretty sure that someone's career at the Sheriff's office is dying, dead, extinct.  That being said, she doesn't deserve this back and forth shit.  

So she is going back to jail.  The screaming "It's not right" and "Mom" are well, I dunno. With most I would say it is because they are frustrated with the justice system, but I don't see Paris thinking in that broad of terms.  I am guessing it is more out of frustration for not getting her way.  

Now I am waiting for the next annoying chapter in this whole DRAMA.  Are you ready for: 

+Paris's mommy and daddy to hit the talk shows and make public statements about how they were wronged.  (Yet you know that it was their string-pulling that got her yanked out of jail in the first place).

+Paris making a tv show about it.  How about her crying on Oprah?  Oh, better yet...have someone ghost write a book.  Don't worry, even though there are laws against profiting off of crimes, she doesn't care.  She will get something even more valueable....attention. 

+More media coverage than you can shake a stick at.  I refuse to watch the news tonight.  Paris is not national news. I will watch the BBC News instead.  If she shows up there, I will know the world has ended and the apocolypse had begun. 

+Paris playing the victim card.

+Will mom and dad sue?_


----------



## Raerae (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Luna** 

 
_Ummmmm, yeah you did... right here. 




And even so... there is still a DWI... both can be classified as driving under the influance of ANYTHING... any mind altering substance regless of whether you drank it, snorted it, swallowed it or ate it._

 
Yah i realised I wasn't clear enough at that point, and edited the bottom to reflect that.  Thanks though.  My intention was to show all DUI's aren't treated the same, and didn't distinguish them properly.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_You reply was in regard to coke, not alcohol.  And .08 isn't even that big of a deal.  Considering many states have a 1.0 minimum limit.  It's just an arbitrary number to start enforcement, not necessarily a point in which your a danger to others on the road._

 
It actually hurts to think you really being serious. 

 Quote:

  I really have a hard time believeing that anyone who's a social drinker, hasn't driven at .08 at some point in their life.  Especially if your thin.  
 
I'm a social drinker; I'm also thin.  If I drink, I have a DD.  You know why?  Because I'm a responsible adult.


----------



## *Luna* (Jun 8, 2007)

Raerae... you are impossible. Sorry but at this point you are arguing for the sake of argument and not a very good one at that.


----------



## Raerae (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Luna** 

 
_Raerae... you are impossible. Sorry but at this point you are arguing for the sake of argument and not a very good one at that._

 
I didn't realise we were arguing.  

How is saying, "your right, i wasn't clear enough" an argument?


----------



## *Luna* (Jun 8, 2007)

I don't mean just right now, I mean this entire thread.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kimberleigh* 

 
_It actually hurts to think you really being serious. 
_

 
I just LOL'd


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jun 8, 2007)

I really want to know what state you live in so that I can avoid it at all costs since it's totally okay to drive at .08.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kimberleigh* 

 
_I really want to know what state you live in so that I can avoid it at all costs since it's totally okay to drive at .08._

 
me? i was agreeing with you


----------



## Raerae (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kimberleigh* 

 
_I'm a social drinker; I'm also thin.  If I drink, I have a DD.  You know why?  Because I'm a responsible adult._

 
So you get a DD every time you have a glass of wine with dinner?  

What happens when you and your SO go out to eat at a restaraunt and have a glass of wine each (and how many people realistically only have 1 glass at dinner)?  Are you 100% positive you or your SO, isn't at .08 or higher b4 getting in the car and letting him drive?  Or do you bring along a friend to sit quietly under your dinner table to drive you guys home at the end of the night?

How many times have you or your SO been asked b4 leaving a friends house who served alcohol with dinner, "are you sure your OK to drive?" Only to respond, "yes, I'm sure."  Are you 100% positive your not at .08?

Thats all I'm saying.  People drink and drive all the time.  Just because you get a DD every time you go out *drinking*, knowing you'll be over .08, doesn't mean we don't end up at .08 in instances where we aren't drinking with the anticipation of being drunk.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jun 8, 2007)

The image on this post made me laugh.

 Quote:

  I will watch the BBC News instead. If she shows up there, I will know the world has ended and the apocolypse had begun.  
 
She might. On the BBC News International page, she's on the front (not the main story but right up on the top with a pic) but only a small note on the British version.


----------



## Raerae (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kimberleigh* 

 
_I really want to know what state you live in so that I can avoid it at all costs since it's totally okay to drive at .08._

 
Gimme a moment, i'll give you the BAC limit by state.  Several states have it at .10.  Some states have it at .01, and have 0 tolerance for driving with any amount of alcohol in your system.

Edit~  Need to move a decimal... 1.0 is really high LOL


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SingFrAbsoltion* 

 
_me? i was agreeing with you_

 






 No, no!  Rae rae!


----------



## Raerae (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kimberleigh* 

 
_I really want to know what state you live in so that I can avoid it at all costs since it's totally okay to drive at .08._

 
Here yah go~

State  BAC Limit% State BAC Limit% 
Alabama  0.08  Alaska  0.10  
Arizona  0.10  Arkansas  0.10  
California 0.08  Colorado  0.10  
Connecticut  0.10  Delaware  0.10  
District of Columbia  0.08  Florida  0.08  
Georgia 0.08  Hawaii 0.08  
Idaho 0.08  Illinois  0.08  
Indiana  0.10  Iowa  0.10  
Kansas  0.08  Kentucky  0.08  
Louisiana  0.10  Maine 0.08  
Maryland  0.10  Massachusetts  no per se law  
Michigan 0.10  Minnesota  0.10  
Mississippi  0.10  Missouri  0.10  
Montana  0.10  Nebraska 0.10  
Nevada  0.10  New Hampshire  0.08  
New Jersey  0.10  New Mexico  0.08  
New York  0.10  North Carolina  0.08  
North Dakota  0.10  Ohio  0.10  
Oklahoma  0.10  Oregon  0.08  
Pennsylvania 0.10  Rhode Island  0.10  
South Carolina  0.10  South Dakota  0.10  
Tennessee 0.10  Texas  0.08  
Utah 0.08  Vermont  0.08  
Virginia 0.08  Washington  0.08  
West Virginia  0.10  Wisconsin 0.10  
Wyoming 0.10 

So yeh... It's a LOT of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit~  You'd have the check locally though, looks states had until 03 to reduce their limit to .08 or lose some federal funding.  So chances are it's all pretty uniform now, neat, didn't know that.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kimberleigh* 

 
_





 No, no!  Rae rae!_

 
lol whoops

btw that link that Beauty Mark posted cracked me up


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_The image on this post made me laugh.


She might. On the BBC News International page, she's on the front (not the main story but right up on the top with a pic) but only a small note on the British version._

 
First, that pic was absolutely hilarious.  Loved it. 

Second, Paris Hilton has made international news.  My God.  The world really is ending.  Excuse me whilst I run out back and dig my own grave.  Mmmmmm...The apocolypse....That's hot.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_What happens when you and your SO go out to eat at a restaraunt and have a glass of wine each (and how many people realistically only have 1 glass at dinner)?  Are you 100% positive you or your SO, isn't at .08 or higher b4 getting in the car and letting him drive?  Or do you bring along a friend to sit quietly under your dinner table to drive you guys home at the end of the night?_

 
First of all, I don't drink wine.  I drink froo froo silly little girl drinks.  With that being said, my husband is a High School teacher.  He has a morality clause built into his contract.  This means he can lose his job if he gets arrested.  You know what that means?  He doesn't drink and drive.  In fact, he doesn't drink alcohol.  AT all.  Period.  He got all of that out of his system in college.  So, short answer to your question.  I always have a sober DD because my husband never, EVER drinks.  Ever.  

 Quote:

  tHow many times have you or your SO been asked b4 leaving a friends house who served alcohol with dinner, "are you sure your OK to drive?" Only to respond, "yes, I'm sure."  Are you 100% positive your not at .08?  
 
I'm not a good example because as I've stated before, my husband doesn't drink at all.  Ever.  So, yeah, I'm a 100% positive I've never been in a car with me driving or my husband driving.  Again, we're responsible adults with careers that can be ruined by doing something stupid.


----------



## Raerae (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kimberleigh* 

 
_I'm not a good example because as I've stated before, my husband doesn't drink at all.  Ever.  So, yeah, I'm a 100% positive I've never been in a car with me driving or my husband driving.  Again, we're responsible adults with careers that can be ruined by doing something stupid._

 
Yeh, your a fairly unique case.

And wine is a foo foo drink =p  I can't imagine drinking a strawberry dachery or a cosmo/appletini with dinner lol.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Edit~  You'd have the check locally though, looks states had until 03 to reduce their limit to .08 or lose some federal funding.  So chances are it's all pretty uniform now, neat, didn't know that._

 
I think you misunderstood my comment about where you live.  A joke's not funny if you have to explain it, but here goes...YOU think it's ok to drive at or above .08.  Which to me, meant you might be doing that (since you're thin and all).  Therefore, I wanted to avoid your state so that I might not get involved in an accident with you whilst you're intoxicated.  

See?  Not funny anymore.


----------



## Raerae (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_First, that pic was absolutely hilarious.  Loved it. 

Second, Paris Hilton has made international news.  My God.  The world really is ending.  Excuse me whilst I run out back and dig my own grave.  Mmmmmm...The apocolypse....That's hot._

 
Oh course she did, she's the Iconic Blonde of our generation =P


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Yeh, your a fairly unique case.

And wine is a foo foo drink =p  I can't imagine drinking a strawberry dachery or a cosmo/appletini with dinner lol._

 
To each their own. However, at least I can say in all sincerity, that I NEVER get in the car with someone intoxicated or drive myself intoxicated.  Ever.


----------



## Raerae (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kimberleigh* 

 
_I think you misunderstood my comment about where you live.  A joke's not funny if you have to explain it, but here goes...YOU think it's ok to drive at or above .08.  Which to me, meant you might be doing that (since you're thin and all).  Therefore, I wanted to avoid your state so that I might not get involved in an accident with you whilst you're intoxicated.  

See?  Not funny anymore.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've actually been practically sober for over two years now.  And the only time I drink any amount of alcohol is when I share a bottle of wine with my Mom when I visit.  In which case I stay the night, and leave in the morning.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Oh course she did, she's the Iconic Blonde of our generation =P_

 
that makes me sad for humanity.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Oh course she did, she's the Iconic Blonde of our generation =P_

 
Not so much.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 8, 2007)

Paris is the topic du jour on Nancy Grace right now, which kind of cracks me up but whatever.  

I just have 2 small cents to add.  I think Paris' arrogance landed her in the situation she is in and she and her family were hoping that their money and social standing would get her out.  I wasn't surprised that her sentence was reduced and that she was released so early but I was surprised when the judge put her ass back in jail - but good for him!  

Drunk driving isn't taken seriously in this country and that has to change.  I know someone who had several dui's, suspended licenses and the sort and because of who her father was, she managed to side step a lot of it.  It's nothing new and it happens all the time but it shouldn't, but that goes without saying.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jun 9, 2007)

Well, Nicole Richie said she'd probably be in jail at the end of the month....I can't help but wonder if they'll be cellmates (and film another season of The Simple Life).


----------



## M.A.C*Attack (Jun 9, 2007)

She violated parole not probation  either way she back in there and JUSTICE IS NOW BEING SERVED !


----------



## Deirdre (Jun 9, 2007)

Ha, to open the can of worms again.  This article really frames a lot of the things I was thinking after viewing this thread.  _Especially_ the third paragraph from the bottom.

http://www.wsws.org/articles/2007/ju...hilt-j09.shtml

I am particularly annoyed that there are _actual injustices_ taking place, daily, in the US, but _this_ what I consider to be a nonissue, is the distraction.

I was thinking, this situation is much easier to grasp, therefore it is seized upon, yet the more complicated issues, of US society as a whole, and it's (largely perceived by outsiders, arrogant) position in the world, is perhaps too complicated to argue, as it isn't simple, or, simply: black and white.  My point earlier, which I couldn't make clear, was that the Hilton situation isn't black and white, either.  But it's easy to simplify it, exclusively to the situation; and not question our own position in society, nor our responsibility towards effecting some kind of positive change.

I came in charging, in a very simplistic way myself, that people's reaction is motivated by a glee in the suffering of a reviled rich girl, who epitomizes the ultimate in Marie Antoinette arrogance and ignorance.  But really, everyone is falling victim to the cynical distractions of a media entertainment machine, where big money is to be made on a few shots, or a few accurate facts.  Where we are distracted from the ills our own lives, and the larger world issues.  Where we are all manipulated.

Hahaha, I guess you can say this has been bothering me for a long time, even before this, when there was all the gleeful hatred for Brittney Spears.  I couldn't figure out how to say it then, either.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 9, 2007)

I think the thing is that the Hollywood crowd she is part of has completely gotten out of control...and there has to be a line drawn somewhere. 
Unfortunately for her, her arrogance, condescension, etc. have turned on her and caused her to become mired in the most dire of consequences for her actions.
Eventually, your attitude catches up with you.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jun 9, 2007)

I don't think it's just a Hollywood thing... there's a lot of arrogance surrounding young people who think justice can be bought or that the law doesn't apply to them.

My father's girlfriend's son got caught with drugs on school grounds (I'm not sure what but worse than weed) and has been an arrogant asshole about the whole thing. He thinks Mommy and Daddy are going to get him out of this mess, because they have before (they know people). They are not wealthy at all, but they've bent over and gone above and beyond to "help" him with his legal troubles (illegal skateboarding, running from the cops, etc.). Part of me wonders if he wouldn't be in this mess had his parents allowed the legal system to do its thing and not try to "help."

This whole case, while it is over the top, sort of symbolizes the moral decay of society in the US. To me, that's why it's potentially important.

I also think people are more than capable of being interested in gossip and being interested in "real" issues, like people can be super geniuses, do brilliant work, and still care about makeup.


----------



## karen diggins (Jun 9, 2007)

i have to say one thing about this whole Paris thing. My best did Paris's hair and makeup. She was a total bitch to my friend and would not stop haveing diva moments. My friend said her hair was nasty and her skin is just a mess. My friend ended up leaving because Paris was such a bitch. I can't stand her and I hope she is put back in jail where hse belongs


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_......Eventually, your attitude catches up with you._

 
Well said.
__________________

And now let's put Paris' importance in perspective......


----------



## little teaser (Jun 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C*Attack* 

 
_She violated parole not probation either way she back in there and JUSTICE IS NOW BEING SERVED !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No.. she was on probation not parole theres not a big diffrence but they are diffrent.. only people who go to prison and go up against a parole board to get out are on parole, paris hasnt been to prison, you dont go to prison for a sentence thats under 1 year.  No.. justice is not being served


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 9, 2007)

LOL sent back to jail...! That is just too perfect. I didn't think it would actually even happen. Those pictures of her crying (nice one paparazzi!)... thats exactly how I feel on the inside every time this _paris_ite is put on a pedestal by simple minded children. 

What a media circus this is and it is bound to get worse. No doubt she will emerge from jail and revert to her self indulgent fame-whoring ways, but in the mean time I'm going to enjoy the show as she wails and pouts her way through her real life version of _The_ _Simple Life_.


----------



## little teaser (Jun 9, 2007)

what the hell is the world comeing too... seriously, everyone is happy that paris went to jail because she violated the terms of her probation for something as petty as driveing on a suspended license.
the girl made a mistake, i think she has paid the price and then some...
this is NOT justice, its petty s***. justice is when the courts keep muders and sex offenders and child perverts IN jail and not let them slip through the system because of over crowding due to people with petty crimes that are in jail takeing up space that should be for real criminals.. paris may be alot of things but a criminal shes NOT!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_what the hell is the world comeing too... seriously, everyone is happy that paris went to jail because she violated the terms of her probation for something as petty as driveing on a suspended license.
the girl made a mistake, i think she has paid the price and then some...
this is NOT justice, its petty s***. justice is when the courts keep muders and sex offenders and child perverts IN jail and not let them slip through the system because of over crowding due to people with petty crimes that are in jail takeing up space that should be for real criminals.. paris may be alot of things but a criminal shes NOT!_

 
She is a criminal.  She broke the law.  I do realize that there is a difference between a pedifile, a murderer and Paris Hilton, but they are all criminals.  

I don't think she deserved the circus she got.  The courts and Sheriff's office made a mess of this for her.  It could have been avoided.

That been said, she did _choose_ to drive drunk.  She did _choose_ to drive twice on a suspended license.  She did make a mistake.  True, but it was a potentially deadly mistake.  Then she made another mistake driving on a suspended license.  Then she made the same mistake, again.  Does she need to have someone chisel out a 20lb stone tablet that reminds her not to drive and chain it to her ankle?

I don't think that driving on a suspended license is petty, as it is a product of her driving under the influence which put others at risk.  I have no problem not driving when I have had a drink.  I make a conscious choice not to.  It is pretty easy.  Just put the keys down.  

I think that most, including myself, are just disgusted at the way she does what she wants, regardless of what she is supposed to do.  Whether it is obeying the law (drunken driving) or just being a better person (ie using racial slurs, talking down to others, etc).  A lot of us have seen the Simple Life.  The show is basically Paris and Nicole making a mockery of hard-working or normal people.  All for shits and grins.  I dunno, I just don't find her stupidity and helplessness entertaining or endearing.  Sure, she has one hell of a Mystic Tan, but I prefer a bit more substance in a human being. 

She is reaping what she has sown.  She made her choices.  If people don't like her based on her actions..that's just the way it goes.


----------



## little teaser (Jun 9, 2007)

hmmm. great read BUT have you ever broken the law behind the wheel. or do you always maintain the speed limit


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 9, 2007)

hmmmm.  Glad you enjoyed the great read.

Yes I, like most, have sped behind the wheel.  I have received a speeding ticket.  In the eyes of the law, my speeding infraction didn't merit jail time, as Paris Hilton's drunk driving and repeated driving without a license did. 

I owned up to it and took the punishment.  I paid my ticket.  I didn't take it to court.  Why waste everyone's time?  I made a mistake and I paid my fee.  I make an effort to be a safe driver. 

I'm not perfect, I make mistakes.  Like Paris made a mistake.  The difference is that I try not to make the same mistake repeatedly.


----------



## Janice (Jun 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_hmmm. great read BUT have you ever broken the law behind the wheel. or do you always maintain the speed limit_

 
I don't get the point of that question. This isn't about anyone but Paris as she is the one who is tangled up in the legal system. Yes, it sucks for her she got a hardass judge, and then got bent over even further with the release-return BS, but that's what happened. If you consistently make bad choices, and then thumb your nose at the legal process, it's going to catch up to you at some point. Turning around and trying to point the finger back at whomever happens to be pointing out she deserves what she gets is just running around in rhetorical circles.


----------



## Janice (Jun 9, 2007)

BTW - It's really interesting that one of the best discussions we've had on this forum is about Paris Hilton.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_BTW - It's really interesting that one of the best discussions we've had on this forum is about Paris Hilton. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Interesting, yet also a little scary


----------



## Raerae (Jun 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_I don't get the point of that question. This isn't about anyone but Paris as she is the one who is tangled up in the legal system. Yes, it sucks for her she got a hardass judge, and then got bent over even further with the release-return BS, but that's what happened. If you consistently make bad choices, and then thumb your nose at the legal process, it's going to catch up to you at some point. Turning around and trying to point the finger back at whomever happens to be pointing out she deserves what she gets is just running around in rhetorical circles._

 
I think the idea is, is that people get  traffic violations that can lead to suspended liscenses all the time.  People get tickets, they speed right after getting them, or a few days later.  People make a mockery of the laws governing the road, get caught, pay a little fine, maybe go to traffic school, and do it again.  They dont learn their lesson, there just waiting for the next time their speeding (reckless driving basically) gets them pulled over.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_I think the idea is, is that people get  traffic violations that can lead to suspended liscenses all the time.  People get tickets, they speed right after getting them, or a few days later.  People make a mockery of the laws governing the road, get caught, pay a little fine, maybe go to traffic school, and do it again.  They dont learn their lesson, there just waiting for the next time their speeding (reckless driving basically) gets them pulled over._

 
Sure a lot of people do that. They eventually do it enough, they will get the book thrown at them as well.  Just because a lot of people are speeders and repeatedly break the law doesn't make Paris any more right or likeable.


----------



## Raerae (Jun 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Sure a lot of people do that. They eventually do it enough, they will get the book thrown at them as well.  Just because a lot of people are speeders and repeatedly break the law doesn't make Paris any more right or likeable._

 
True, but it just shows that she's no different than most of the people hateing on her.  Be it driving after a drink, or speeding on the highway.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_True, but it just shows that she's no different than most of the people hateing on her.  Be it driving after a drink, or speeding on the highway._

 
Guess what, I don't like them either.  Don't think it's just Paris.  I am equal opportunity.  You don't have to be Paris Hilton for me to dislike your actions.  If someone drives drunk, is a vapid idiot, repeatedly breaks the law, is spoiled and condescending and contributes about zero to society, I really don't care for them either.


----------



## heatherbear03 (Jun 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_what the hell is the world comeing too... seriously, everyone is happy that paris went to jail because she violated the terms of her probation for something as petty as driveing on a suspended license.
the girl made a mistake, i think she has paid the price and then some...
this is NOT justice, its petty s***. justice is when the courts keep muders and sex offenders and child perverts IN jail and not let them slip through the system because of over crowding due to people with petty crimes that are in jail takeing up space that should be for real criminals.. paris may be alot of things but a criminal shes NOT!_

 


She IS a criminal, and maybe she wasn't a "murderer" this time, but if she doesn't learn her lesson by serving a little time, she could easily become a murderer, because in my opinion anyone who drives drunk is a murderer that may have gotten lucky.....I had a brother killed by a drunk driver...so in my opinion GOOD, send her to jail and everyone else that thinks taking a drink and then getting on the road isn't a problem! Because as much as everyone likes to fool themselves....a couple drinks DOES make a difference and DOES KILL!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jun 9, 2007)

Quote:

  True, but it just shows that she's no different than most of the people hateing on her. Be it driving after a drink, or speeding on the highway.  
 
Well, I think most of the upset is famous/wealthy people get treated differently than the rest of us (she isn't the only one guilty of that, of course) and how she's handling. DUIs are bad. There's no question about it. However, what bothers me more is how entitled she's acting. Whining in court and throwing a hissy fit is ridiculous. When you choose to break the law, you also choose to deal with the possibility of dealing with the law.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Paris Hilton* 
_"Today I told my attorneys not to appeal the judge's decision. While I greatly appreciate the Sheriff's concern for my health and welfare, after meeting with doctors I intend to serve my time as ordered by the judge. 

This is by far the hardest thing I have ever done. During the past several days, I have had a lot of time to reflect and have already learned a bitter, but important lesson from this experience. 

As I have said before, I hope others will learn from my mistake. I have also had time to read the mail from my fans. I very much appreciate all of their good wishes and hope they will keep their letters coming. 

I must also say that I was shocked to see all of the attention devoted to the amount of time I would spend in jail for what I had done by the media, public and city officials. *I would hope going forward that the public and the media will focus on more important things, like the men and women serving our country in Iraq, Afghanistan and other places around the world.*"_

 
Then stop courting the media you twat.  Perhaps she'll finish it out and learn something.


----------



## little teaser (Jun 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_I don't get the point of that question. This isn't about anyone but Paris as she is the one who is tangled up in the legal system. Yes, it sucks for her she got a hardass judge, and then got bent over even further with the release-return BS, but that's what happened. If you consistently make bad choices, and then thumb your nose at the legal process, it's going to catch up to you at some point. Turning around and trying to point the finger back at whomever happens to be pointing out she deserves what she gets is just running around in rhetorical circles._

 
the point of that question is, everyone breaks the law just not everyone gets caught, speeding is breaking the law and is consider reckless driveing.. doesnt matter if they did get caught and paid there fine.. what IF they hit and killed some one.
i agree paris did break the law, but its really petty to have to go through all this for driveing on a suspended license.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_the point of that question is, everyone breaks the law just not everyone gets caught, speeding is breaking the law and is consider reckless driveing.. doesnt matter if they did get caught and paid there fine.. what IF they hit and killed some one.
i agree paris did break the law, but its really petty to have to go through all this for driveing on a suspended license._

 
If driving on the suspended license was the _only_ thing she ever did, if all she ever did was get the DUI, then do her penance, then drive on the suspended license, it honestly probably would have gone without notice.
But she can't go that route, she flagrantly thumbs her nose repeatedly at any and all authorit figures around her, whether it's the law or someone else, and it caught up to her.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 9, 2007)

Yeah, Paris wrote that.  Bollocks

Oh, and....fans?


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Then stop courting the media you twat.  Perhaps she'll finish it out and learn something._

 
Like she even wrote that


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_hmmm. great read BUT have you ever broken the law behind the wheel. or do you always maintain the speed limit_

 
Yes a lot of people do that, but they had to make an example out of someone and show spoiled rich kids that mommy's and daddy's money can't get you out of every situation.


----------



## Tash (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C*Attack* 

 
_She violated parole not probation  either way she back in there and JUSTICE IS NOW BEING SERVED !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Parole and Probation are two completely different things.  Someone gets out on parole once they leave jail and the governor of the state decides that.  Probation is used to keep track of the people that got into trouble/just got out of jail.


----------



## M.A.C*Attack (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tash* 

 
_Parole and Probation are two completely different things.  Someone gets out on parole once they leave jail and the governor of the state decides that.  Probation is used to keep track of the people that got into trouble/just got out of jail._

 
OK well i couldnt use my "?" mark button sorrrrrry..lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyways it was intended as a question and i dont care what the diffrence is  seeing as how ive never had a dui ( then again i dont drink) and still broke the law thereafter and never been on parole or probation and god willing i never will be, but my point has been the same since the begining  "SHE DID THE CRIME AND NOW SHES DOING HER TIME!" like she should have been since the day she turned her self in and not used a medical condition as a cop out.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dont get me wrong i like paris but she needs to pay her dues


----------



## little teaser (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C*Attack* 

 
_OK well i couldnt use my "?" mark button sorrrrrry..lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyways it was intended as a question and i dont care what the diffrence is seeing as how ive never had a dui ( then again i dont drink) and still broke the law thereafter and never been on parole or probation and god willing i never will be, but my point has been the same since the begining "SHE DID THE CRIME AND NOW SHES DOING HER TIME!" like she should have been since the day she turned her self in and not used a medical condition as a cop out.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dont get me wrong i like paris but she needs to pay her dues
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
its all good, my question mark button isnt working at all


----------



## little teaser (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_If driving on the suspended license was the only thing she ever did, if all she ever did was get the DUI, then do her penance, then drive on the suspended license, it honestly probably would have gone without notice.
But she can't go that route, she flagrantly thumbs her nose repeatedly at any and all authorit figures around her, whether it's the law or someone else, and it caught up to her._

 
yeah, i figured it out. if it would of been anyone else other than paris hilton opinions would of been diffrent..


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 10, 2007)

Like DMX? 

I think it's especially harder for her because all of her behind the wheel mistakes are documented, one way or another....Best Week Ever, Celebrity Eye Candy, US Weekly, etc...


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_yeah, i figured it out. if it would of been anyone else other than paris hilton opinions would of been diffrent.._

 
completely incorrect.


----------



## redambition (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_You reply was in regard to coke, not alcohol.  And .08 isn't even that big of a deal.  Considering many states have a 1.0 minimum limit.  It's just an arbitrary number to start enforcement, not necessarily a point in which your a danger to others on the road.

I really have a hard time believeing that anyone who's a social drinker, hasn't driven at .08 at some point in their life.  Especially if your thin._

 
1.0 minimum?







 of all the crazy things you've said in this thread, this wins.

how can you drive when you're dead? once you hit 0.40 BAC you're going to be damn near death.

of course, if it was a typo then that's understandable, but 0.10 is still a lot of alcohol to have in your bloodstream. i wouldn't be driving at that level :S at that stage your reflexes, coordination, depth perception, peripheral vision and distance judgements are going.

edit: also read further in the thread that a lot of US states have 0.10 as the legal BAC limit for driving. remind me to stay off the roads if i ever go to the US.

as for paris... well, i think she deserves jail time. she's flouted the law and then expected to get off easy because of who she is. as a colleague of mine said: "it's a new day, paris is in jail, all is right with the wrold."


----------



## Raerae (Jun 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_1.0 minimum?






 of all the crazy things you've said in this thread, this wins.

how can you drive when you're dead? once you hit 0.40 BAC you're going to be damn near death._

 
If you bothered reading the entire thread you'd see the post where i corrected my decimal.  I had meant to type .1, not 1.0.  Yes, 1.0 would be 100% alcohol ;p So yeh it was a typo.


 Quote:

  edit: also read further in the thread that a lot of US states have 0.10 as the legal BAC limit for driving. remind me to stay off the roads if i ever go to the US.  
 
Actually thats not true anymore.  After further researching the issue, I had indicated in a post above that President Clinton signed a bill mandating states pass new DUI laws, putting the min BAC at .08, down from .10 by some month in 2003 in order to continue to recieve Federal Highway funding.  I checked MADD's sight, and it looks like as of 2007 anyways all 50 states have a .08 min BAC.

 Quote:

  as for paris... well, i think she deserves jail time. she's flouted the law and then expected to get off easy because of who she is. as a colleague of mine said: "it's a new day, paris is in jail, all is right with the wrold."  
 
Yes, it's so worth it for her to go to jail, just so all the haters can toast to each other with a glass of hateraid.  TMZ just posted the $'s a day it's costing taxpayers to keep her in jail.  Some crazy number like $1,109.49 dollars a DAY.  Thats not including all the court fee's (paying staff, the DA, the judge, increased security, etc) associated with taking this case to trial.

So yeh, instead of putting her on house arrest + community service (She would pay all the fee's associated with her electronic monitoring), were wasting prolly near 50k+ in tax dollars (25k+ alone in prison fee's) once all the bills are added together.

Way to go.  Obviously, thats a great use of tax payerdollars, just so, "JUSTICE CAN BE SERVED!"


----------



## Jade (Jun 11, 2007)

You still pay for her when she's on home arrest. As a tax payer, I would rather pay for her to be bhind bars and scare a little sense into her, than to pay for her to sit in her mansion and watch t.v., have friends over, eat good food, etc..


----------



## Raerae (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_You still pay for her when she's on home arrest. As a tax payer, I would rather pay for her to be bhind bars and scare a little sense into her, than to pay for her to sit in her mansion and watch t.v., have friends over, eat good food, etc.._

 
Thats not correct.  When your on house you pay the fee's associated with the electronic monitoring.  You buy your own food.  Cpver your own medical.  Etc.

Hey I have np with you personally footing the 1k + a day to keep her locked up.  But any rational person who isn't blinded by their dislike of someone they have never met, understands there are much better ways of teaching people a lesson then a cell.


----------



## Tash (Jun 12, 2007)

Yes, because locking her up in the 3,500 square foot mansion is really going to teach her a lesson.

Some people NEED jail time to learn stuff.  I'd rather she be locked away, as most citizens would be, then partying it up at her house.


----------



## triccc (Jun 12, 2007)

and we just went full circle, back to complaining about her being on house arrest instead, even though she is in jail for sure now.


----------



## redambition (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_If you bothered reading the entire thread you'd see the post where i corrected my decimal.  I had meant to type .1, not 1.0.  Yes, 1.0 would be 100% alcohol ;p So yeh it was a typo.

Actually thats not true anymore.  After further researching the issue, I had indicated in a post above that President Clinton signed a bill mandating states pass new DUI laws, putting the min BAC at .08, down from .10 by some month in 2003 in order to continue to recieve Federal Highway funding.  I checked MADD's sight, and it looks like as of 2007 anyways all 50 states have a .08 min BAC.

Yes, it's so worth it for her to go to jail, just so all the haters can toast to each other with a glass of hateraid.  TMZ just posted the $'s a day it's costing taxpayers to keep her in jail.  Some crazy number like $1,109.49 dollars a DAY.  Thats not including all the court fee's (paying staff, the DA, the judge, increased security, etc) associated with taking this case to trial.

So yeh, instead of putting her on house arrest + community service (She would pay all the fee's associated with her electronic monitoring), were wasting prolly near 50k+ in tax dollars (25k+ alone in prison fee's) once all the bills are added together.

Way to go.  Obviously, thats a great use of tax payerdollars, just so, "JUSTICE CAN BE SERVED!"_

 
nice of you to snip out the bit where i acknowledged your 1.0 may have been a typo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 all good, doesn't matter. 

if the bac is now lower for all states - that can only be a good thing. I don't live in the US, and i'm not a US citizen, so i'm not entirely familiar with all the ins and outs of DUI laws over there. if it's been lowered then cool. over here (in NSW at least) it's 0.05 for full license holders, 0.00 for learner and provisional (first three years of driving) license holders.

i can't comment on the spending of tax dollars over in the USA, but i don't think paris would have benefitted from a house arrest situation. she's so used to have so much freedom and doing whatever she wants that being in her own house, able to do whatever she wanted in the house, ordering food/clothes in, with her friends able to come and go wouldn't be much of a wake up call. house arrest may be perfectly suited to someone who doesn't have many resources and luxuries at their disposal at home. it would show them how limiting it is to be confined. with someone who could place a call to a designer boutique and get clothes delivered to her door... well... it kind of negates the whole punishment thing, doesn't it?


----------



## Dizzy (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Yes, it's so worth it for her to go to jail, just so all the haters can toast to each other with a glass of hateraid.  TMZ just posted the $'s a day it's costing taxpayers to keep her in jail.  Some crazy number like $1,109.49 dollars a DAY.  Thats not including all the court fee's (paying staff, the DA, the judge, increased security, etc) associated with taking this case to trial.

So yeh, instead of putting her on house arrest + community service (She would pay all the fee's associated with her electronic monitoring), were wasting prolly near 50k+ in tax dollars (25k+ alone in prison fee's) once all the bills are added together.

Way to go.  Obviously, thats a great use of tax payerdollars, just so, "JUSTICE CAN BE SERVED!"_

 
Taxpayers would have paid/do pay that whether it's for Paris or Joe Schmo.  She pays taxes too, so who's to say she's not entitled to the 'benefits' of said tax paying?  She's a regular person- entitled to her stay in jail just like anyone else when they screw up royally.  

I find it funny that people are thinking this is about 'haters' and 'hateraid' rather than about someone who violated probation, drove with a suspended liscense and drunk.  And that's only what she was caught doing.  The girl screwed up!  She's probably never been punished like this a day in her life, so this is probably doing her some good.  

You screw up, you deal with the consequences like an adult.  That's what they're forcing her to do, they're not doing it to be vindictive.


----------



## Dizzy (Jun 12, 2007)

An interesting article on the whole debacle: Why Was Paris Hilton Released?


----------



## Raerae (Jun 12, 2007)

TMZ reported also that, "typical" inmates cost the city about 99 dollars a day.  There is a BIG difference.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dizzy* 

 
_Taxpayers would have paid/do pay that whether it's for Paris or Joe Schmo.  She pays taxes too, so who's to say she's not entitled to the 'benefits' of said tax paying?  She's a regular person- entitled to her stay in jail just like anyone else when they screw up royally.  

I find it funny that people are thinking this is about 'haters' and 'hateraid' rather than about someone who violated probation, drove with a suspended liscense and drunk.  And that's only what she was caught doing.  The girl screwed up!  She's probably never been punished like this a day in her life, so this is probably doing her some good.  

You screw up, you deal with the consequences like an adult.  That's what they're forcing her to do, they're not doing it to be vindictive._


----------



## Raerae (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tash* 

 
_Yes, because locking her up in the 3,500 square foot mansion is really going to teach her a lesson.

Some people NEED jail time to learn stuff.  I'd rather she be locked away, as most citizens would be, then partying it up at her house._

 
I think she would learn a lot more picking up trash on the side of the freeway for 45 days.  Instead of sitting on her butt in a VIP jail cell.

Edit~

Also, it's been reported that her dad is looking into clubs in Vegas to throw something like a $50,000+ "Out of Jail" party for her.  I'm suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure sitting in a nice little cell for a few weeks, reading books, and writing, watching TV, calling Celebs on the Phone, etc. Is doing a lot. :roll:


----------



## Raerae (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_nice of you to snip out the bit where i acknowledged your 1.0 may have been a typo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 all good, doesn't matter._

 
ummm...  from like 4-5 posts above...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_If you bothered reading the entire thread you'd see the post where i corrected my decimal.  [/b]I had meant to type .1, not 1.0.  Yes, 1.0 would be 100% alcohol ;p So yeh it was a typo.[.b]_

 
What exactly am I snipping out again?


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_TMZ reported also that, "typical" inmates cost the city about 99 dollars a day.  There is a BIG difference._

 
You know what's bullshit about this argument?
She doesn't have ANY NEEDS that are greater, more special, more time consuming, or more pervasive than ANY OTHER inmate there. 
She's ADD? She's got herpes? She's claustrophobic? 
How many inmates in those jails share those same conditions? 
She thinks it's 'icky' and doesn't want to eat? 
Guess what, it's JAIL not a spa vacation. It's supposed to be 'icky'.

Hilton received preferential treatment because had _any_ other inmate gone off her food, yelled and wailed for her mommy, or whatever other bullshit reason Baca can come up with for sending her home, the inmate would have been told to shut up, and remanded to the hospital for medical care, then stabilized and upon stabilization, been returned to the jail. 

The 'big difference' comes into play because elected officials like Baca are more concerned with their campagne contributions and gifting from the constituents than actually applying a fair and even hand across the boards. 
She should never have been let out, per the judge's sentencing. 
She should never have been put on EM, per the judge's sentencing. 
She should never have been anywhere except Lynwood Facility and a hospital and then back to Lynwood.
Judges have the right and the duty and the ability to sentence as they see fit, in this case it's _obvious_ that the particular offender needed a more harsh wakeup call that another might.
I don't tolerate that type of behaviour from my five year old, and all her bullshit is is the adult equivalent of a small child flinging herself on the ground and flailing her fists and kicking her feet and beating her head against the floor. It's an attention ploy to see how much the adult in charge will allow. 

She tried to milk the system and the system kicked her in the teeth and she fucking deserved it.






Holy fuck I wish I could lock this thread because this is goddamn ridiculous. People need to quit blindly following the 'popular girls' in hopes they'll receive the same empty validation those 'popular girls' get.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_ummm...  from like 4-5 posts above...



What exactly am I snipping out again?_

 
You did cut out her acknowledgement that it may be a typo from your response to her in post number 263. Just FYI.


----------



## Dizzy (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_TMZ reported also that, "typical" inmates cost the city about 99 dollars a day.  There is a BIG difference._

 
Doesn't change the fact that she still pays her taxes, which is probably considerably more than the average person living in that city.  She is still entitled to her stay.  

Not to mention, if anything, it's HER OWN FAULT.  She's the one who flipped out and had her shrink demand that she be placed in the med ward and have her own guard (which is commonly known as suicide watch, btw).  That right there is costing the taxpayer that CO's salary since it's a sergent that was taken off another block to sit there and make sure she doesn't flip out and hurt herself.  

If she was truly repentant, she would have been in a 'regular' cell like she was last week, and been like every other inmate in the jail.  Instead, she decides to first get her shrink to finagle her out of jail without ever being evaluated by the medical staff on site, then when she gets put back she is in the med unit with a personal guard.  Be angry at her for wasting taxpayer money, not the judge who's forcing her to pay for her mistakes.


----------



## Raerae (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_You did cut out her acknowledgement that it may be a typo from your response to her in post number 263. Just FYI._

 
I wasn't responding to that point.  I had back on page 8 or 9 of this thread in response to Kimberleigh's posted:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Gimme a moment, i'll give you the BAC limit by state.  Several states have it at .10.  Some states have it at .01, and have 0 tolerance for driving with any amount of alcohol in your system.

*Edit~  Need to move a decimal... 1.0 is really high LOL*_

 
That edit was done back on 6.8, her post was on 6.10.  If your going to slam me on a typo in the post, at least make sure you read the entire thread before you reply to something.  That was my point.

Yeh she might have said, "might have been a typo!"  But that post wasn't even relevant to the current thread.  It was just a bad attempt at a cheap shot.  Moral of the story?  Read the whole thread b4 you get involved.


----------



## Raerae (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dizzy* 

 
_Be angry at her for wasting taxpayer money, not the judge who's forcing her to pay for her mistakes._

 
Nah, I'd prefer to be disapointed at the judge for giving her a meaningless sentence.  One that will not do her any good, is only giving her MORE publicity, MORE exposure, MORE media coverage.

End result?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  MORE PARIS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This isn't even that humiliating for her.  At least if she was doing community service, we'd have pap photo's of her doing manual labor.  Why is this so hard to see?  "Jail Time" in 2007, is not the answer to the majority (all imho) of non violent crime.  Electronic Monitoring, in addition to mandatory community service to pay off your debt to society is the way to go.  Having a bunch of people clogging up the system in jail does nothing, for anyone.

I know if I had the choice between 23 days of communty service in the wonderful June sun/heat, or 45 days in Paris's jail cell, i'd pick jail.  I dont see how people can argue that jail is the better punishment.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_This isn't even that humiliating for her._

 
Punishment is not about always about "humiliation" and really, it shouldn't be about humiliation.  It's about removing your freedoms.  They removed her freedom of driving by suspending her license.  It didn't do any good.  Remove her freedom from shopping, hanging with her friends at home, eating food, ordering food out, being outside, etc.    

 Quote:

  At least if she was doing community service, we'd have pap photo's of her doing manual labor.  Why is this so hard to see?  "Jail Time" in 2007, is not the answer to the majority (all imho) of non violent crime.  
 
No, you're right.  Sending someone to the stocks is a much better option.  This way, there's punishment involving torture AND humiliation.


----------



## Raerae (Jun 12, 2007)

How exactly does jail time allow people to, "repay their debts to society."  All they are is running up a tab on taxpayer dollars.

Jail time should be specifically for removing violent offenders, sex offenders, theives, etc,  from the general population.  Not a holding tank for non violent, low risk inmates.  It's pretty obvious that the justice system needs to be overhauled, when the answer to EVERYTHING, is jail time.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 12, 2007)

Considering your solutions for 'debt repayment' allow the offenders to basically break off and 'escape', I find the solution pretty weak.

Inmates are often used by local areas to clean up the locale, etc., but those inmates have to earn the 'privilege'.

And, jail isn't about what the inmates want it to be, what would be 'ideal' for them while being there. Jail's about restriction of freedom...


----------



## Dizzy (Jun 12, 2007)

The last thing we need is more Paris.  In fact, people like her, Britney Spears and Lindsay Lohan are the reason I've stopped watching TV. 

And I really don't see how you think jail time<humiliation.  This is not about humiliation.  This is about someone understanding that if they do something wrong, we can remove them from the general population of society and get them to understand that this kind of behavior is absolutely unacceptable.  If the courts deem that you can't drive, then don't drive.  If they say that the legal BAC is .08, then don't drive with a BAC above that.  

It's quite simple.  

And you do understand that Electronic Monitering is not suppose to be instead of jail, but usually either in addition to or for those who have committed crimes that normally don't pose a threat to society as a whole.  That's why Martha Stewart got EM- yeah, she knew about some inside info, but that won't hurt a kid on his way to school.  Insider trading doesn't cause deaths; drunk driving does, and having a suspended liscense signifies that the state no longer has confidence in your ability to handle a car- you know, that 2 ton mass of steel hurtling along the highway at 65 mph.

You don't see that this isn't really about Paris.  This is about protecting everyone else FROM Paris, so you keep her away from people so she can learn that she has to modify her behavior.  This isn't about keeping Paris away because they're overreacting and want to make an example of her- they want to make sure that the 25 year old nurse driving home at 3 AM isn't mowed down by Paris in whatever really fast car she has this week because she's driving a car that can go 200mph and is drunk.  

Unfortunately, we have so many jails because we have too many stupid people.  If they stopped doing stupid things, we wouldn't have this problem.  This was also the reason for social stigma years ago, but that has since been pretty much eradicated from our society and as such, we end up with blights such as Paris, who need to be taught lessons the hard way.


----------



## Raerae (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Considering your solutions for 'debt repayment' allow the offenders to basically break off and 'escape', I find the solution pretty weak._

 
Escape?  Yuor kidding right?  I really doubt the majority of low level offenders in jail would be willing to ruin their lives over house arrest/community service.  We already use electronic monitoring for a lot of this.  It should be used more.  Not only that, but the life interuption that jail forces on people, only serves to degrade our communities more, and make people more prone to being a repeat offender.

 Quote:

  Inmates are often used by local areas to clean up the locale, etc., but those inmates have to earn the 'privilege'.  
 
If your in for a serious enough offense to warrant a signifigant time in jail, then yes, jail time, and community service to get out sooner is appropriate.  But were not talking about people in jail for 25-life.  This is about low level offenses, like Paris's, that have no reason clogging the system, and wasting money.

 Quote:

  And, jail isn't about what the inmates want it to be, what would be 'ideal' for them while being there. Jail's about restriction of freedom...  
 
I'd like to think that the people in jail, are in there because there is real need to keep them seperate from the general population.  Not because we haven't come up with a better way to punish people who break the law, and so it's the blanket response to every crime.  Just dished out proportionateley to the offense.


----------



## Tash (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_I think she would learn a lot more picking up trash on the side of the freeway for 45 days.  Instead of sitting on her butt in a VIP jail cell.

Edit~

Also, it's been reported that her dad is looking into clubs in Vegas to throw something like a $50,000+ "Out of Jail" party for her.  I'm suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure sitting in a nice little cell for a few weeks, reading books, and writing, watching TV, calling Celebs on the Phone, etc. Is doing a lot. :roll:_

 

First off, from what I know, she doesn't have access to a cellphone so she won't be calling celebs all day.

And the normal sentence for her crime IS jailtime.  So because she's a celeb, she shouldn't have to do that?  Seriously.  I know you're smarter than that.


----------



## Raerae (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dizzy* 

 
_And I really don't see how you think jail time<humiliation.  This is not about humiliation.  This is about someone understanding that if they do something wrong, we can remove them from the general population of society and get them to understand that this kind of behavior is absolutely unacceptable.  If the courts deem that you can't drive, then don't drive.  If they say that the legal BAC is .08, then don't drive with a BAC above that._

 
I didn't say it was about humiliation.  That would be a side effect of having to work off your debt, instead of sitting on your ass for a person like Paris.  For low risk, low level offenders, community service + EM/house arrest > jail time.


 Quote:

  And you do understand that Electronic Monitering is not suppose to be instead of jail, but usually either in addition to or for those who have committed crimes that normally don't pose a threat to society as a whole.  That's why Martha Stewart got EM- yeah, she knew about some inside info, but that won't hurt a kid on his way to school.  Insider trading doesn't cause deaths; drunk driving does, and having a suspended liscense signifies that the state no longer has confidence in your ability to handle a car- you know, that 2000 ton mass of steel hurtling along the highway at 65 mph.  
 
She never got sent to jail for drunk driving.  So this has nothing to do with that.  First time offenders never get a jail sentence beyond the initial arrest.  

Driving with a suspended liscense doesn't kill people.  There are lots of reasons you can have a suspended liscense that have nothing to do with alcohol, or your actual ability to drive a vehicle.

http://www.bruzzolaw.com/criminal-ch...d-license.html

 Quote:

  A person’s license can be suspended for a variety of reasons. A driving under the influence conviction can cause a license to be suspended or revoked; too many points (tickets) within a certain amount of time can cause a license to be suspended; failure to appear at court on a traffic ticket or failure to pay a fine on a traffic ticket can cause a person’s license to be suspended  
 
And my BMW3, only weight ~3600lbs, or ~1.8 tons.  2000 is a bit much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

  You don't see that this isn't really about Paris.  This is about protecting everyone else FROM Paris, so you keep her away from people so she can learn that she has to modify her behavior.  This isn't about keeping Paris away because they're overreacting and want to make an example of her- they want to make sure that the 25 year old nurse driving home at 3 AM isn't mowed down by Paris in whatever really fast car she has this week because she's driving a car that can go 200mph and is drunk.  
 
Her jail time has nothing to do with her DUI.  It's indirectly related, but not the reason she's in jail.

 Quote:

  Unfortunately, we have so many jails because we have too many stupid people.  If they stopped doing stupid things, we wouldn't have this problem.  This was also the reason for social stigma years ago, but that has since been pretty much eradicated from our society and as such, we end up with blights such as Paris, who need to be taught lessons the hard way.  
 
If the party she's gonna have in 2 weeks is any indication, she hasn't learned a lesson.  And if anything, is going to be in the spot light even more.


----------



## Raerae (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tash* 

 
_First off, from what I know, she doesn't have access to a cellphone so she won't be calling celebs all day.

And the normal sentence for her crime IS jailtime.  So because she's a celeb, she shouldn't have to do that?  Seriously.  I know you're smarter than that._

 
She called Barbara Walters the other day.  Just because she doesn't have a cell phone, doesn't mean phone's are not availible in Jail.


----------



## Raerae (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tash* 

 
_First off, from what I know, she doesn't have access to a cellphone so she won't be calling celebs all day.

And the normal sentence for her crime IS jailtime.  So because she's a celeb, she shouldn't have to do that?  Seriously.  I know you're smarter than that._

 
No, I'm saying no one should do jail time for this.  It's a waste of tax payer money.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Escape?  Yuor kidding right?  I really doubt the majority of low level offenders in jail would be willing to ruin their lives over house arrest/community service.  We already use electronic monitoring for a lot of this.  It should be used more.  Not only that, but the life interuption that jail forces on people, only serves to degrade our communities more, and make people more prone to being a repeat offender._

 
If you think I'm kidding, you've never worked in the CJS at all.
 Quote:

  If your in for a serious enough offense to warrant a signifigant time in jail, then yes, jail time, and community service to get out sooner is appropriate.  But were not talking about people in jail for 25-life.  This is about low level offenses, like Paris's, that have no reason clogging the system, and wasting money.  
 
THIS IS NOT A LOW LEVEL OFFENSE. Good Lord. REPETITIVE OFFENDERS DESERVE STIFFER PUNISHMENT. This is not a difficult concept. At the point in time that  the useless waste of carbon finally DOES wrap around a tree and die, I swear I will slap the first person who starts talking about the great tragedy that is her life. 
She broke the law.
She got in trouble.
She didn't give a rat's ass.
She broke the law again.
She got in trouble again.
She didn't give a rat's ass. Again.
She broke the law AGAIN.
She's now in trouble she can't GET out of.
This is how the system is supposed to work, plain and simple. 
She's an adult. She's damn near my age. She's made repetitive choices to REPEATEDLY endanger the lives of those around her, as well as her own life.  While her life may not be precious to her, the lives of those around her don't deserve to be consistently endangered by the choices she intentionally makes. She's not uninformed, she's not ignorant, she's deliberately careless. Endlessly so, at that.
 Quote:

 

I'd like to think that the people in jail, are in there because there is real need to keep them seperate from the general population.  Not because we haven't come up with a better way to punish people who break the law, and so it's the blanket response to every crime.  Just dished out proportionateley to the offense.  
 
I don't see you taking initiative to revolutionalize a system.


----------



## Raerae (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_She's made repetitive choices to REPEATEDLY endanger the lives of those around her, as well as her own life.  While her life may not be precious to her, the lives of those around her don't deserve to be consistently endangered by the choices she intentionally makes. She's not uninformed, she's not ignorant, she's deliberately careless. Endlessly so, at that._

 
The only time you can argue she has been a danger to someone, was the night she got a DUI.  Thats IT.  Everything else is he said she said, and with the amount of fake, false, and badly reoprted information that floats around the media circus to sell magazines, all of it is suspect.

Driving with a suspended license isn't dangerious.  It might be dumb, but it's not dangerious.


----------



## Raerae (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I don't see you taking initiative to revolutionalize a system._

 
Why bother?  With the militant responses seen in this thread, it's a waste of time.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_The only time you can argue she has been a danger to someone, was the night she got a DUI.  Thats IT.  Everything else is he said she said, and with the amount of fake, false, and badly reoprted information that floats around the media circus to sell magazines, all of it is suspect.

Driving with a suspended license isn't dangerious.  It might be dumb, but it's not dangerious._

 
Wow.
Just wow.

I absolutely cannot fathom such blind acceptance of a person based solely on the size of her bank account.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Why bother?  With the militant responses seen in this thread, it's a waste of time._

 
That's a very predictable answer, exactly what one would expect to hear. 
Instead of making an attempt to make a solid and realistic plan and attempt to get the message heard, it's easier to just bitch and moan about the system.

Beautiful.


----------



## Raerae (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_That's a very predictable answer, exactly what one would expect to hear. 
Instead of making an attempt to make a solid and realistic plan and attempt to get the message heard, it's easier to just bitch and moan about the system.

Beautiful._

 
Perhaps all of the negative response to the perfectly workable ideas that I had in this thread is the root of that.

This is a tuff case to really have this sort of discussion, and expect people to actually have a rational thought in though.  Your all blinded by your personal disdain about celeb involved.


----------



## Raerae (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Wow.
Just wow.

I absolutely cannot fathom such blind acceptance of a person based solely on the size of her bank account._

 
Wow.
Just Wow.

I absoluteley cannot fathom such blind hatred of a person based soley on things the read in US weekly, and on TMZ.com.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

  It should be used more. Not only that, but the life interuption that jail forces on people, only serves to degrade our communities more, and make people more prone to being a repeat offender.  
 
"Jail forces on people"?  I don't typically cuss on this forum because most of you don't, but I'm going to break off here and ask:

Are you out of your fucking mind?!  It's a life interruption because she and/or they broke the fucking law!  If she wasn't a stupid twat that drove drunk and got caught, received probation, didn't give a crap and continue to drive (when she has more money than your random deity and could afford a driver), and got in trouble, she wouldn't be in this situation.  I feel like a broken record (and again, I can't be alone in this feeling) because I've pretty much repeated myself to no avail.

Do you disregard all laws because you think they're dumb?


----------



## Raerae (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kimberleigh* 

 
_Do you disregard all laws because you think they're dumb?_

 
Just like most people in this thread, I disregard lots of laws.

I'm a such a horrible person.

*I'm proud to admit:*
I speed on the freeway like all of SoCal.  
I'll cross a street w/out useing the cross walk.
I've run red lights when the light takes a million years to turn green, and no cars are comming.
I don't pay my parking tickets.
I've parked in the Handicaped parking spot, for quick trips into the store.
I drank underaged.
I've used illegal substances at times in my life.
I watch people's NetFlix that get delivered to my apartment, and then send them back once I'm done with them.
I've watched several movies at a theatre, but only paid for one ticket.  I've snuck into theatres.
I accept copied CD's and DVD's from friends that burn them for me, *ILLEGALLY!!!!*

I'm sure there is more!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Wow.
Just Wow.

I absoluteley cannot fathom such blind hatred of a person based soley on things the read in US weekly, and on TMZ.com._

 
That may be where you get YOUR information, but I assure you, those  sites are hardly where I get mine.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Perhaps all of the negative response to the perfectly workable ideas that I had in this thread is the root of that.

This is a tuff case to really have this sort of discussion, and expect people to actually have a rational thought in though.  Your all blinded by your personal disdain about celeb involved._

 
When you present a reasonable facsimile of a workable solution for the problems you perceive you might get a response closer to what you desire.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jun 12, 2007)

I found this on a website.  It sums up EVERYTHING I've said in a much more succint way than I can apparently...

 Quote:

  After all, Joe Six Pack is hurt a lot more by a drunk driving offense than a Paris Hilton. She can afford the best legal counsel whereas even a run-of-the-mill attorney’s fees will seriously affect Joe Six Pack’s lifestyle. A fine of, say, $2500 is nothing to Paris Hilton but perhaps a month’s take home pay for him. A suspended license is devastating to most of us; someone with her resources can just hire a chauffeur. So, yeah, when she thumbs her nose at the law after being given a second chance, she ought to be slapped with a stiffer sentence.

Perhaps Hilton should have heeded the advice of her hard-partying predecessor Joe Walsh, who penned these epic words before she was even born:

My Maserati does one-eighty-five
I lost my license, now I don’t drive
I have a limo, ride in the back
I lock the doors in case I’m attacked

It kept him out of jail.


----------



## sandsonik (Jun 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_Honestly I think a lot of people are taking this thing WAY too seriously just because they hate Paris. She didn't murder anyone_

 
But she easily COULD have.  Let's not forget, she was driving drunk, and has a record of being a pretty bad driver even when sober.  And apparently learned nothing from the experience because she continued driving home from clubs after her license was suspended.  You know, it would be bad enough if you or I got behind the wheel after drinking, but Paris has drivers so there's really no excuse!

But anyway, she's not in jail because she drove drunk; it's her flagrant disregard for the law after being caught.  The judge had no other way to get her attention!  She didn't do the alcohol education program, and she lied about not knowing her license was suspended and got caught driving two more times, then showed up late to court on top of that.  That's NOT something that just happens to anybody.  It happens to someone who believes the law doesn't apply to them.  Her mom said as much when she said she doesn't believe Paris should be punished because the Hiltons give so much to charity (huh?) and because Paris provides so much glamor to people's mundane lives.  Gimme a break.

Yeah, the 45 days sounds harsh, but she was never going to do 45 days anyway.  What was the judge supposed to do; tell her AGAIN that she can't drive? Lengthen a probation that means nothing to her?


----------



## Raerae (Jun 14, 2007)

Read the Time story on inmates with similar offenses.  Serving 4 days in jail would be similar to 60% of inmates jailed for similar offenses.  So much for special treatment like everyone is saying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  She got special treatment all right, she got more time.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 14, 2007)

Damn her bad luck.
Couldn't have had anything to do with her attitude.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jun 14, 2007)

Quote:

  Who the fuck cares?

Clearly, a lot of people do care or she wouldn't have been the number one news story last week. And she'll be the number one news story in a couple weeks when she gets out. And we'll all bemoan the fact that the media pays too much attention to her while at the same time wasting brain cells and breath thinking and talking about her.

You know what we say to all that? STOP. Stop talking about her. Stop looking at her. Stop watching news reports or reading articles about her. When someone brings her up in conversation, say, "Do we have to talk about that talentless petri dish?" It all starts with YOU, darlings. Break the chain! There are plenty of public messes that deserve our attention! Britney! Lindsay! At least those girls actually do something for a living. Well, Lindsay does. Britney hasn't had a paying gig since she was a professional virgin - and doesn't that seem like a lifetime ago?

We're not naive. One little blog, no matter how incredibly fabulous, can't do a thing to break the media daisy chain, but at least we - and you, if you work at it - can walk around feeling superior, knowing that we are better and more fabulous than seemingly 99% of the public. And isn't that what life's all about?  
 
Borrowed from: http://tomandlorenzo.blogspot.com/

And with that, I say, "Who freaking cares?"


----------



## Raerae (Jun 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Damn her bad luck.
Couldn't have had anything to do with her attitude._

 
More to do with her celebrity, actually.  Had this not been Paris, you really think the DA or the judge would have cared?  They wash their hands of most people the minute they pass judgement.  It was the fact that they looked like an idiot in the media circus which caused them to take renewed interest.  Harping on about her getting special treatment for being rich, or a celeb, or whatever.  When in fact, she got treated like everyone else.


----------



## Raerae (Jun 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kimberleigh* 

 
_Borrowed from: http://tomandlorenzo.blogspot.com/

And with that, I say, "Who freaking cares?"_

 
And by telling everyone to not talk about her, they are talking about her, just like everyone else.  Irony at it's greatest.  There is no such thing as bad publicity.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_More to do with her celebrity, actually.  Had this not been Paris, you really think the DA or the judge would have cared?  They wash their hands of most people the minute they pass judgement.  It was the fact that they looked like an idiot in the media circus which caused them to take renewed interest.  Harping on about her getting special treatment for being rich, or a celeb, or whatever.  When in fact, she got treated like everyone else._

 
Repeat offenders are rarely smiled upon.


----------



## Tash (Jun 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_More to do with her celebrity, actually.  Had this not been Paris, you really think the DA or the judge would have cared?  They wash their hands of most people the minute they pass judgement.  It was the fact that they looked like an idiot in the media circus which caused them to take renewed interest.  Harping on about her getting special treatment for being rich, or a celeb, or whatever.  When in fact, she got treated like everyone else._

 
Judges don't like to be mocked, and that's exactly what Paris was doing.  If her attitude towards things would have been better, she would have gotten a lighter sentence.


----------



## amoona (Jun 14, 2007)

Ok so I don't know where this thread has gone because I haven't been following but I just heard about this LA Times article. I believe they researched over 1500 cases in CA that were just like Paris Hilton's case and it seems like she is serving a harsher sentence then over 80% of people and 60% of people only serve about 4 days in jail for the same exact thing. I'm sure the article is on their website if someone wants to check it out, I just saw a report about it on TV.


----------



## little teaser (Jun 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_she buys and distributes cocaine.*
she buys and distributes methamphetamines.*
she buys and distributes marijuana.
she's repeatedly driven under the influence of drugs/alcohol.
The first two things ALONE should land her ass in jail for a LONG time. 
How is that not criminally minded? That's not bad decision making, that's deliberately choosing to intentionally break laws that are applicable across this entire nation.

*She purchases/procures enough of these drugs to share them with her friends when out and about, there are pictures of enough coke to speed up an entire room of people as she's sucking it off some guy's chest. Normal people (that's us) would be in jail for felony convictions for this crap. She skates by. It's bullshit._

 
wow
just wow, wow, wow

paris sure has been accused of alot of B.S in this thread, she hasnt been charged, tried, or convicted of any of that... you are innocent untill proven guilty.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jun 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_And by telling everyone to not talk about her, they are talking about her, just like everyone else.  Irony at it's greatest.  There is no such thing as bad publicity._

 
If you would've gone to the website, you would've seen that the readers of their blog were asking them to discuss the "convict who will not be named".  They did so.  And I guarantee she won't be mentioned on their blog again.

However because you didn't go to the site, I'll snip the beginning of what they had to say...

 Quote:

  So we've received more than a couple emails asking us to weigh in on this whole thing. This whole...oh, do we have to type her name? *We kind of had a private vow to never devote any of our blog real estate to her.* You know...her. Drunk slut. Entitled whore. Vapid skank. That one.*

See, she wouldn't be anything but another in a long line of moronic heiresses except we - the public and the press - feed her attention. Ridiculous amounts of attention. We created that oxygen-sucker and now we have to live with her.

Well, no. We don't have to live with her - God, could you imagine? - but we do think what's happened to her is what always happens to those inexplicably popular talentless celebrities. We have to all hear about her "downfall" and soon we'll have to hear all about her "comeback." If we were more suspicious types we'd think there was some sort of ancient DaVinci Code-esque cabal of publicists manipulating the press and the public to tell the same damn story over and over again. Well, we've got one thing to say to all that.  
 
From here is where I snipped the main portion beginning with "who cares".


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_wow
just wow, wow, wow

paris sure has been accused of alot of B.S in this thread, she hasnt been charged, tried, or convicted of any of that... you are innocent untill proven guilty._

 
If I watch you run a red light, but no officer of the law catches you, no ticket ever comes in the mail for the infraction, and you never pay a fine for it, because you weren't caught, by anyone except myself, who saw you BLATANTLY run the red light, does that make you innocent?

www.parisexposed.com

Watch it, hell, go on ONTD and find the people who have posted it, and try and rationally deny ANY of it. 
"OHHHH IT MIGHT BE POWDERED SUGAR..."
Have you ever snorted powdered sugar? No one does that for fun, I assure you.
"OH, they were roll your own cigarettes..."
Yeah. Right.

Blind acceptance of her behaviour just because she's a 'popular girl' or 'scene queen in LA' doesn't make her like you, it won't make her call you up and thank you for your support, it won't make you anything more than one of the masses who excuse her behaviour because of who and what she is, and what, in  your mind she represents.


----------



## Raerae (Jun 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_If I watch you run a red light, but no officer of the law catches you, no ticket ever comes in the mail for the infraction, and you never pay a fine for it, because you weren't caught, by anyone except myself, who saw you BLATANTLY run the red light, does that make you innocent?_

 
You can't catch people Shimmer, you don't have the authority to do so.  And people break traffic code all the time.  I doubt most people blatently run reds.  And even if you do run a red light, it's not always a traffic violation.  Which is why it's up to police officers and their monitoring equipment to make the proper judgement on if running the red was safe, or illegal.  It's not illegal to run a red light, if slamming on your brakes to try to stop, is more dangerious.  But thats up to the officer who pulls you over, to decide.

www.parisexposed.com

 Quote:

  Watch it, hell, go on ONTD and find the people who have posted it, and try and rationally deny ANY of it. 
"OHHHH IT MIGHT BE POWDERED SUGAR..."
Have you ever snorted powdered sugar? No one does that for fun, I assure you.
"OH, they were roll your own cigarettes..."
Yeah. Right.  
 
You still can't prove it.  And besides, it's not like there aren't thousands of other people in the club scene's and elsewhere doing the exact same thing.  And again, who cares?  It's her nose, let her snort coke if she wants too.  It's not like being in posession of illegal substances for personal use is even that big of a crime.  Until (like Lohan) she gets caught with coke, it's all he said she said.

And roll your own cigs is a possibility.  I know plenty of people who roll their own, and don't smoke weed, and there are those who smoke weed, and roll their cigs.  No proof it's one or the other until she gets caught with it.  And again, it's weed.  Big deal.  If you've ever gotten high, or drank underaged, or drank to get really drunk, your just being the pot, calling the kettal black.  Until she's importing pounds of the substances to sell on the streets, it's just personal use, and isn't that big of a deal, even if she gets caught with it.  Look at Kate Moss, it's coke.  No one cares.


 Quote:

  Blind acceptance of her behaviour just because she's a 'popular girl' or 'scene queen in LA' doesn't make her like you, it won't make her call you up and thank you for your support, it won't make you anything more than one of the masses who excuse her behaviour because of who and what she is, and what, in  your mind she represents.  
 
It's acceptable because is common behavior for people her age, in her environment.  And I don't really care, because I've done the things she does.  So I'm not gonna sit here blameing her for being a terrible person, when she's being normal.  People who spend all their time talking down about others are just missing something in their life.  Else they wouldn't be so bitter.


----------



## Tash (Jun 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_It's acceptable because is common behavior for people her age, in her environment.  And I don't really care, because I've done the things she does.  So I'm not gonna sit here blameing her for being a terrible person, when she's being normal.  People who spend all their time talking down about others are just missing something in their life.  Else they wouldn't be so bitter._

 
Doing coke is acceptable for people her age?  Wow, you have some twisted values then.  Doing Coke should NEVER be acceptable or common for anyone.

And just because people call her out on her blatant disregard for laws, doesn't mean we're "missing something in their life," it means that we disagree with what she's doing.  Well, the ILLEGAL things she's doing.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_You can't catch people Shimmer, you don't have the authority to do so.  And people break traffic code all the time.  I doubt most people blatently run reds.  And even if you do run a red light, it's not always a traffic violation.  Which is why it's up to police officers and their monitoring equipment to make the proper judgement on if running the red was safe, or illegal.  It's not illegal to run a red light, if slamming on your brakes to try to stop, is more dangerious.  But thats up to the officer who pulls you over, to decide.

www.parisexposed.com



You still can't prove it.  And besides, it's not like there aren't thousands of other people in the club scene's and elsewhere doing the exact same thing.  And again, who cares?  It's her nose, let her snort coke if she wants too.  It's not like being in posession of illegal substances for personal use is even that big of a crime.  Until (like Lohan) she gets caught with coke, it's all he said she said.

And roll your own cigs is a possibility.  I know plenty of people who roll their own, and don't smoke weed, and there are those who smoke weed, and roll their cigs.  No proof it's one or the other until she gets caught with it.  And again, it's weed.  Big deal.  If you've ever gotten high, or drank underaged, or drank to get really drunk, your just being the pot, calling the kettal black.  Until she's importing pounds of the substances to sell on the streets, it's just personal use, and isn't that big of a deal, even if she gets caught with it.  Look at Kate Moss, it's coke.  No one cares.




It's acceptable because is common behavior for people her age, in her environment.  And I don't really care, because I've done the things she does.  So I'm not gonna sit here blameing her for being a terrible person, when she's being normal.  People who spend all their time talking down about others are just missing something in their life.  Else they wouldn't be so bitter._

 
Don't have kids.
Don't try to raise children.
Please don't teach.
Please never work in any type of advisory or counseling position where you and your opinions have any sort of sway or authority over young people.

Good God.

Normal??? 
Really.

There's no he said she said. 
It's right there, out for everyone to see.
Keeping your head in the sand doesn't change it, it just makes you look ridiculous with your butt up in the air.


----------



## Tash (Jun 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Don't have kids.
Don't try to raise children.
Please don't teach.
Please never work in any type of advisory or counseling position where you and your opinions have any sort of sway or authority over young people.

Good God.

Normal??? 
Really.

There's no he said she said. 
It's right there, out for everyone to see.
Keeping your head in the sand doesn't change it, it just makes you look ridiculous with your butt up in the air._

 
I agree.  If being able to do the things Paris does in normal, I must have been REALLY weird.  And everybody I know must be weird also.  But, then I'm damn glad that I was.


----------



## GreekChick (Jun 15, 2007)

This thread has become so entertaining, it's crazy...


----------



## Jade (Jun 16, 2007)

And roll your own cigs is a possibility. I know plenty of people who roll their own, and don't smoke weed, and there are those who smoke weed, and roll their cigs. No proof it's one or the other until she gets caught with it. And again, it's weed. Big deal. If you've ever gotten high, or drank underaged, or drank to get really drunk, your just being the pot, calling the kettal black. Until she's importing pounds of the substances to sell on the streets, it's just personal use, and isn't that big of a deal, even if she gets caught with it. Look at Kate Moss, it's coke. No one cares.





Riiiiiiight...roll your own cigs..uh huh.















I have nothing against anyone who smokes weed, but don't deny that tweedle-dum doesn't smoke it or possess it. And yes I know, who cares...just lettin you know that those are NOT cigarrettes.


----------



## Tash (Jun 16, 2007)

^^ Plus, there's a LOT of videos with her in it smoking weed and talking about how great it is to smoke weed and all this other stuff.  So there IS proof that she's done it.


----------



## little teaser (Jun 16, 2007)

.. so. i personaly dont think anything is wrong with smokeing weed other than the fact that its illegal, perhaps the world might be a better place if more people smoke and lighten up and stop being so fuckin  judgemental.. 
i dont get someone calling paris dumb for getting a dui.. hello. anytime your under the influence of "what ever" your not going to think rational or always make the best choices.. im sure shes not the only person who has made mistakes.. and if we were talking about jane doe, id still feel the same.


----------



## little teaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_If I watch you run a red light, but no officer of the law catches you, no ticket ever comes in the mail for the infraction, and you never pay a fine for it, because you weren't caught, by anyone except myself, who saw you BLATANTLY run the red light, does that make you innocent?

www.parisexposed.com

Watch it, hell, go on ONTD and find the people who have posted it, and try and rationally deny ANY of it. 
"OHHHH IT MIGHT BE POWDERED SUGAR..."
Have you ever snorted powdered sugar? No one does that for fun, I assure you.
"OH, they were roll your own cigarettes..."
Yeah. Right.

Blind acceptance of her behaviour just because she's a 'popular girl' or 'scene queen in LA' doesn't make her like you, it won't make her call you up and thank you for your support, it won't make you anything more than one of the masses who excuse her behaviour because of who and what she is, and what, in your mind she represents._

 
lol.. no i never snorted powder sugar.. but now that you brought it up, wow what a rush thats gotta be, a sugar buzz and oh the drip tastes so sweet.
im not excuseing paris behavior but i def dont think she deserves the punnishment she got for the type of crime thats involved even if she is all the things people who dont really know her personally acuse her of.


----------



## Janice (Jun 16, 2007)

Discussion has eroded and is no longer productive. Thread closed.


----------

